# Unpopular opinions 2008 - Hair edition



## gymfreak336 (Feb 19, 2008)

What are your unpopular opinions...... This is not for calling people out about pics or nothing like that...this is for your unpopular hair care thoughts and methods


I'll start


- Sulfates aren't the debil....improper use of shampoo is 
- Silicones are not evil.
- Air drying is over rated
- Not everyone can or should self relax 
- alot of people have scalp damage and just don't know it


----------



## LunadeMiel (Feb 19, 2008)

Looser curl pattern does not equal prettier hair
walking around with geasy hair is not cute
walking around with dry hair is not cute
Silicones make my hair soft
Shampooing is overrated (I learned the hard way)
Not everyone will have a postive reaction to your hair...
Cones are not the devil
Thinking of more....


----------



## longhairluva (Feb 19, 2008)

You don't have to stretch for a hundred years
airdrying is overrated
some people are just born with it


----------



## felicia (Feb 19, 2008)

Heat protection products don't really do much(in my experience)


----------



## sweetgal (Feb 19, 2008)

longhairluva said:


> You don't have to stretch for a hundred years
> airdrying is overrated
> some people are just born with it


 

I totally I agree with this.  Especially "some people are just born with it"

Meaning some people dont have to work as hard as other's-that's just the way life is


----------



## Keen (Feb 19, 2008)

Growth rate is hereditary
Some of us will never have hair down to our butt
stretching is not for everyone
Just because something worked for Sally does not mean it will work for Mary
If you can define your curl pattern, you're not 4b


----------



## OneInAMillion (Feb 19, 2008)

Heat is not the devil...


----------



## Traycee (Feb 19, 2008)

ayurvedics (I'm sorry)
stretching...(Just not cute...I'am not running here with straight hair and nappy edges )
Oil rinses...(I tried it and fell in the shower)
Lye Relaxers
anything I have to cook first
anything that stinks ...is not going on my head


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 19, 2008)

- MN & BT are & never will be tempting to me

- wet hair pics are deceiving

- trimming 1/2" of split ends isn't the end of the world especially when ur already BSL

-new product reviews DOOOO NOOOT help us PJs....STOP IT NOW! 

- i'm not dc'ing with a cheap 2 min rinse out conditioner

- everytime someone's hair ends up dry & hard...it doesn't always mean protein overload.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 19, 2008)

Not everyone should go natural. 
If you don't follow a recipe, don't be suprised when you don't get the same results. 
Pictures don't lie as easily as eyes do.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Feb 19, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> - alot of people have scalp damage and just don't know it



how can you tell if you have scalp damage?


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 19, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> What are your unpopular opinions...... This is not for calling people out about pics or nothing like that...this is for your unpopular hair care thoughts and methods
> 
> 
> I'll start
> ...



Hey gym!

Questions: Are you giving up on self relaxing? and what are the signs of scalp damage?

Ok my opinions.

Not everyone wants MBL or WL. Nothing wrong wanting that but for me it would be way too much
Short can be just as sexy as longer hair.
 Dominican stylists are a little overrated. Some of them are too rough with the hair and dont really know much. Of course there are some good ones but a lot of them dont handle the hair with care and can leave your hair damaged. It happened to me


----------



## tiffers (Feb 19, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> What are your unpopular opinions...... This is not for calling people out about pics or nothing like that...this is for your unpopular hair care thoughts and methods
> 
> 
> I'll start
> ...



Oh no you di-int!  Don't you know you're speaking against the LHCF code? Everyone MUST airdry!!! 

-You're not APL if you have to excessively tilt your head to be so. Don't think I can't tell when you have your head cocked back at a 90 degree angle like some contortionist. Be real wit yaself!


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thin ends are not cute.. You need a trim
Type 3 hair is easier to manage than type 4
I would never deep condition with V05/Suave rinses


----------



## Keen (Feb 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oh no you di-int!  Don't you know you're speaking against the LHCF code? Everyone MUST airdry!!!
> 
> -*You're not APL if you have to excessively tilt your head to be so. Don't think I can't tell when you have your head cocked back at a 90 degree angle like some contortionist. Be real wit yaself!*



oh no you di-int


----------



## Traycee (Feb 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oh no you di-int!  Don't you know you're speaking against the LHCF code? Everyone MUST airdry!!!
> 
> -You're not APL if you have to excessively tilt your head to be so. Don't think *I can't tell when you have your head cocked back at a 90 degree angle like some contortionist. Be real wit yaself*!



I'm putting you on Time-Out for that one....


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 19, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> Hey gym!
> 
> Questions: Are you giving up on self relaxing? and what are the signs of scalp damage?
> 
> ...




Hey loca! I am not giving up on self relaxing...I just think some people jump into it thinking that their automatically will be better but like Supergirl once said...I poor trip to yourself can do just as much damage. 

One of the signs of scalp damage is a sensitve scalp. Not saying that all sensitive scalped  people have scalp damage but anytime something is irritated, it will be more sensitve. I will post some more info on it later. I need to get out my lisa book and some notes I took from another source.


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 19, 2008)

Jamaican Black castor oil does not thicken your ends. 
Nothing thickens your ends except for a trim.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Feb 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oh no you di-int!  Don't you know you're speaking against the LHCF code? *Everyone MUST airdry!!!*
> 
> -*You're not APL if you have to excessively tilt your head to be so. Don't think I can't tell when you have your head cocked back at a 90 degree angle like some contortionist. Be real wit yaself!*


 
We here in the north only air dry in the summer months, with the current temperatures I keep a darn cold. I sit my arse under the hooded dry and call it a day. Fugggggggg having a head cold 
@ the bolded


----------



## *Happily Me* (Feb 19, 2008)

Baby hairs are cute

I don't see anything wrong with me stepping out and running to the store with hair rollers as long as they are concealed with a scarf and hoodie


----------



## shtow (Feb 19, 2008)

**Ayudera* (or however its spelled) regimens. I really think if I started I could not see myself continuing. Its too much and not that serious.
**Stretching* for fiftyeleven months. I mean really though, if your not trying to go natural there is no point. The only time I stretch is when I'm broke. It makes my hair break and I look a HAM! I just wait until I see enough NG.
**Cold water rinses*. Soooooo I DC, moisturize, use a leave in, and seal. Thats enough. I refuse to suffer. 
**No heat*. Yall know my reasons. I have been growing my hair since the dates in my Siggy. I grew out that horrid color QUICK using heat. I tried the rollersetting for two months and I was demonic on my "rollersetting" days. 
**Water based moistuizers*. YEAH I SAID IT lol I think they are great for naturals or "natural" styles like twist outs but if I am wearing my hair straight which is 90 percent of the time, it aint gona work. I went back to my baby: Optimum Oil therapy dry hair and scalp quencher and will never go back. This stuff is more moisturizing than ANYTHING and I dont have to take that extra step to seal.
**Pre Poo's*: I mean really, I do enough.
*I think there is such a thing of *too much protective styling *lol  let you hair breathe lol some people (I know most of yall dont apply) do not how to take care of a protective style, walking around with an ashy bun.
**Going above and beyond for a product*. I should not have to cross the border, make a ship, get a passport, and sail to Cambodia for a Deep Conditioner. Its not gona happen. If I cant find it in a 5 mile radius of my house, phucket. lol
**Not combing*. If you hair is moisturized enough, and you use a shower comb and finger comb first, it is not the end of the world. I walked around looking homeless after 5 weeks post doing this.
*I will never *self relax*-If I did, Id be bald right now. No way, no how.
*non hair related: This "*star* rating". If someone gives you 1 star, move on with your life. Its only the internet. When I see a new thread, I def dont pay attention to the rating. Geesh! We are grown women (most of us), who cares?

I will be back with more


----------



## Nola Darling (Feb 19, 2008)

Keen said:


> Growth rate is hereditary
> Some of us will never have hair down to our butt
> stretching is not for everyone
> Just because something worked for Sally does not mean it will work for Mary
> *If you can define your curl pattern, you're not 4b*



Say what?? Don't know about that one. I'm still claiming 4B!


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 19, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Hey loca! I am not giving up on self relaxing...I just think some people jump into it thinking that their automatically will be better but like Supergirl once said...I poor trip to yourself can do just as much damage.
> 
> One of the signs of scalp damage is a sensitve scalp. Not saying that all sensitive scalped  people have scalp damage but anytime something is irritated, it will be more sensitve. I will post some more info on it later. I need to get out my lisa book and some notes I took from another source.



Oh ok. I dont think I have sensitive scalp. 

After another stylist damaged me so I'm going to self relax again. And I   this time it comes out well.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 19, 2008)

Traycee said:


> ayurvedics (I'm sorry)
> *stretching...(Just not cute...I'am not running here with straight hair and nappy edges )*
> Oil rinses...(I tried it and fell in the shower)
> Lye Relaxers
> ...


 
Theses are funny but true!  

1.  Mineral Oil is not that  bad.

2.  Henna, too much work.


----------



## sweetgal (Feb 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oh no you di-int!  Don't you know you're speaking against the LHCF code? Everyone MUST airdry!!!
> 
> -You're not APL if you have to excessively tilt your head to be so. Don't think I can't tell when you have your head cocked back at a 90 degree angle like some contortionist. Be real wit yaself!


 
I thought i was the only who noticed that people tilt their head back to claim length it's soo obvious too...LOL


----------



## Neesha (Feb 19, 2008)

Traycee said:


> ayurvedics (I'm sorry)
> *stretching...(Just not cute...I'am not running here with straight hair and nappy edges )*
> Oil rinses...(I tried it and fell in the shower)
> Lye Relaxers
> ...


 
...STOP IT TRAYCEE....that was almost me this morning.  Anyway, I may as well chime in but I only have one thing that you ladies haven't already said.....

*Manipulation.  *I guess in some cases I would agree with how the majority feels about this, but I wear braidouts and re-do them every other day.  I flat ironed my 13 week post relaxed head last night to find that not only is my hair longer, my ends are just as healthy as they were when I did my self cut.  I think the trick to this is you just have to be gentle and set aside the extra time to deal with the two textures.

However I will say this (sorry for being long winded).  My hair did not always do well with stretching and manipulation.  It took me about 6 months to really nurture and care for my hair before it was strong enough to do stretching and constant manipulation.  But again, everyone is different.  That has just been my observation.


----------



## rosie (Feb 19, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> - MN & BT are & never will be tempting to me
> 
> - wet hair pics are deceiving
> 
> ...


 

Totally off topic, but I want some bronzer.  DO you just use it as a base or just your cheeks, or what?  Let a sister in.  


Sorry - back on topic.


----------



## myco (Feb 19, 2008)

After you try a product/regimen and it doesn't work, everyone else is not suddenly "hair-obsessed".  

If a person says a product helped them retain 2 inches in 2 months, don't attempt to double up and get 4 inches in 1 month.  Please don't try to freestyle until you have the basic instructions down first.  It will save you a lot of heartache, headache, and $.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 19, 2008)

These have probably already been said but:

Relaxed hair can be healthy

Not every "protein" condish needs to be followed with a moisturizing 
   condish (example- Emergencia for me)

Ends should be trimmed more than once every 6 months


----------



## Neesha (Feb 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oh no you di-int!  Don't you know you're speaking against the LHCF code? Everyone MUST airdry!!!
> 
> -You're not APL if you have to excessively tilt your head to be so. Don't think I can't tell when you have your head cocked back at a 90 degree angle like some contortionist. Be real wit yaself!


 
How did I miss this?!??!?!  This needs to be on the "all the things I wanted to say but just didn't" thread.  Maybe some folks just can't help it........


----------



## Browndilocks (Feb 19, 2008)

BC/TWA doesn't look good on everybody.

Expensive salon quality products are always better. Stop looking for cheap alternatives & expecting the same results.

Air drying is not only overrated but BAD for your hair.

Chemical-free pressed hair is still natural.

Henna is stupid.

Indian hair products are stupid.

Uneven hair is ugly.

Less is not more when it comes to conditioner.  Your head needs to be saturated with the stuff.

Cathy Howse is a liar.

Tree braids aren't cute.


----------



## Moonxyz (Feb 19, 2008)

Natural hair isn't for everyone

Type 3 hair is easier to manage than type 4 hair

I don't care if i grow 6 inches in 6 days, I refuse to put vagina cream on my head 

Detangling is overrated

Using a comb is overrated

The indian regimens are too tideous IMO

If retaining lenght is taking over your life and finance you should give up

Less IS more, these less you do, the mor your hair will grow. People with most hairgroth usually just wash and go

Weaves and lacefronts rarely , if ever look good;


----------



## hairsothick (Feb 19, 2008)

short & thick is better than long & thin


----------



## Mortons (Feb 19, 2008)

Expensive products are usually just a waste of money

Airdrying is overrated

You can use direct heat and still have nice healthy hair

Thin ends always look bad


----------



## Iansan (Feb 19, 2008)

Hair growth is largely genetic.

If you have to put a ton of different products on your hair to keep it moisturized it is probably damaged.

Indirect heat is not the devil neither is direct heat sparingly.

The only moisturizer your hair needs is water and conditioner.


----------



## lisana (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't beleive most of the "this will grow your hair bs" BUT coochie cream does grow hair faster.

airdrying is not the holy grail
the Pibbs is overrated for the price and the hoops some folks have to go through to get one 
some folks don't look good with natural hair (but some folks don't look their best with relaxed hair, either)
the average white woman grows her hair longer with way less effort than the average black woman...that is all


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 19, 2008)

Browndilocks said:


> BC/TWA doesn't look good on everybody.
> 
> Expensive salon quality products are always better. Stop looking for cheap alternatives & expecting the same results.
> 
> ...


 
LMAO at some of these.

But, im really curious and would like more info about how airdrying is bad---i've been thinking about wheter i should continue airdrying or not and would love to hear your opinions.  

Anyway, why do you say cathy howse is a liar and tree braids arent cute lol?


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 19, 2008)

1. No such thing as indirect or direct heat

2. Just because something is from a diff. country (indian, dominican ect.) doesnt mean its different or better.....it was just made somewhere else, still a shampoo, conditoner or oil

4. Heat can be good for your hair

5. If you color your hair your still natural

6. Stretching if your not planning on going natural can be more harm than good.

7. Mineral oil and vasaline arent that bad. 

8. No combing can be horrific, as can co-washing daily. 

9. You cant use a dime size amount of moisturizer for your entire head

10. Clarifying weekly is too much


----------



## PinkPeony (Feb 19, 2008)

Brown gel and conditioner =Miss Jessie's curly pudding

Simple reggie's are the truth

Indian hair is genetic and Indian products won't turn your hair into remy weave(I do like the smell tough so I use some) but if they're good products use them

Where are all the kneelength ppl that get 2 inches a month using growth aides?
Right... there are none

Tea tree oil,honey  = antiseptic like coochie cream,all natural and less embarassing/nutty

An occasional weave with S-curl on my hair is good for my hair but it looks tacky and cheap on me(yes I'm styling the weave before I wear it)


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 19, 2008)

-You will not get pneumonia and die if you do wash n gos in the winter

-Combing your hair is overrated

-Natural hair is easy (right now, at least. Talk to me when I hit BSL)

-Heat is not the devil

-Race doesn't determine growth rate

-Thick hair is overrated


----------



## Twisties (Feb 19, 2008)

Shoulder length hair IS long....


----------



## PinkPeony (Feb 19, 2008)

Natural or relaxed... it's not a political statement,maybe ignorance or conveniece but not a testimony to my blackness

Naturals that call relaxed heads to lazy to detangle their hair better have a tight body,otherwise it's like sitting in a glasshaus


----------



## sweetgal (Feb 19, 2008)

Although I dont agree with everything that is being said.  I LOVE THIS THREAD.  I respect all of the ladies opinions....Awesome!


----------



## PinkPeony (Feb 19, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> -You will not get pneumonia and die if you do wash n gos in the winter
> 
> -Combing your hair is overrated
> 
> ...


 
clutches pearls.....NOOOOOO


----------



## chellero (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't take hair care advice from folks with short hair.  Especially if they've been following their own advice and trying to grow their hair.  

It doesn't matter whether your conditioner is expensive or cheap.  Read the label.

Ojon Restorative is nothing but overpriced palm oil.  If you're buying it you've been ripped off. Again read the label.  

Do your own hair. your stylist will mess it up and then you will be on here crying about how some stylist messed up your hair.


----------



## bellesocialite (Feb 19, 2008)

- Taking pictures while holding your hands over your head are not accurate in showing length. I've been bamboozled as to where my hair really falls
- Heat is ok in *MODERATION
- *Using 50-11 growth aids are unnecessary


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 19, 2008)

stretching does not work for everyone!!!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 19, 2008)

ella said:


> Brown gel and conditioner =Miss Jessie's curly pudding
> 
> Simple reggie's are the truth
> 
> ...


 

this thread has me laughing so hard im crying!!!


----------



## nappity (Feb 19, 2008)

Mineral Oil in a product works for my hair
Blow dryers are evil weapons of destruction (Dominican Salon)
MN DOES grow your hair and your scalp doesn't know its vajayjay cream
Aphogee MUST be followed with a moisturizing conditioner
Dying your hair does not change the texture or loosen the curl pattern
Wet kinky hair looks different then dry kinky hair
4b's can enhance their curl pattern with the right product and proper technique.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 19, 2008)

This thread is *great!!!* It's been keeping me awake at work


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 19, 2008)

shtow said:


> *I think there is such a thing of *too much protective styling *lol  let you hair breathe lol some people (I know most of yall dont apply) do not how to take care of a protective style, walking around with an ashy bun.



 You had me crying talkin' 'bout ashy buns!!!!!!


----------



## Traycee (Feb 19, 2008)

joyousnerd said:


> You had me crying talkin' 'bout ashy buns!!!!!!



That one went totally over my head..I don't get it....how do u have ashy buns..


----------



## wonderstar (Feb 19, 2008)

Afros aren't for everyone
Retaining length as a type 3 or 4 natural isn't easy.
ORS lock and twist gel sucks.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2008)

-some people showing BSL hair photos need to get bras that fit right, the strap too tight so it is up too high.
-I agree that some people are born with it.
-stretching and no-combing stinks, even if they help retain more.
-some people take this board too seriously
-hair is not that serious
-cheapies are not really all that.
-expensives are not really all that.
-rollersetting texlaxed hair does not get it straight.

I am sure there are others. I will be back.


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 19, 2008)

Naturals - defining your curl pattern is overrated! also directed at miss jessis hair salon!!


----------



## PinkSkates (Feb 19, 2008)

*There is no such thing as an undetectable hair weave. Me and my crew can spot that birds nest a mile away so stop trying to pass it off as your hair.*

*Some women spend too much time on their hair and not enough time on their body.*


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2008)

It is obvious that some spend more time on their hair than eating right and exercising.


----------



## tricie (Feb 19, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> *There is no such thing as an undetectable hair weave. Me and my crew can spot that birds nest a mile away so stop trying to pass it off as your hair.*


----------



## GoldenTresses (Feb 19, 2008)

-If you choose to sleep with MTG or a crinkly bag on your head, dont get mad if your SO goes STRIAGHT to sleep when you get in bed. 
-Airdrying works...if done right 
-All Grease is not bad
-Combing is necessary!
-Rollersetting is skill...I aint got those skills!
-Its Ok to let your SO touch your hair


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> *Some women spend too much time on their hair and not enough time on their body.*



OKAY!  Were we typing at the same time?!  I am on the same page witcha girl!


----------



## PinkPeony (Feb 19, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> OKAY! Were we typing at the same time?!  I am on the same page witcha girl!


 
Me three.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2008)

Browndilocks said:


> Less is not more when it comes to conditioner.  Your head needs to be saturated with the stuff.



I agree!!!!!  More is More when I am putting my conditioner on.  I only use a tiny bit of moisturizer, but conditioner?!?  Nah, my hair needs a lot.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 19, 2008)

why buy expensive products if cheap ones work just as good
shampoo isn't bad
cold water rinces aren't necessary
pre poo isn't necessary
say yes to combs
say yes to brushes
combing hair once a week 
mineral oil isn't bad
nothing wrong with airdrying- it was done before electricity
nothing wrong with blowdrying- convience
MN works--don't knock me because I use it. And all MN isn't "coochie" cream.
naturals aren't making a statment
weaves don't look right


---I like this thread  Im still thinking.


----------



## Nola Darling (Feb 19, 2008)

Wet hair pics look


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a Great Thread!! I must say that I agree with just about everything I read LOL!!! But this is so True! I am so glad people are speaking out I don't have anything to add, it has already been said!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2008)

Henna is overrated, but I still can't stop using it.


----------



## Islandspyce (Feb 19, 2008)

Posting "am I SL/APL/BSL?" threads with stringy uneven ends that 2 strands are just barely grazing the answer is always *NO*!


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 19, 2008)

Combing hair everyday is way overrated and does more harm than good to my hair.
Stretching for long periods does not make sense if it causes breakage. Retouches are not the enemy. It's about how chemicals are applied and how you handle your hair after your retouch.
Scraggly ends just need to be trimmed...period


----------



## longhairluva (Feb 19, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Henna is overrated, but I still can't stop using it.


 

Girl I wanted to try it so bad but that's to much time and patience for me.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2008)

longhairluva said:


> Girl I wanted to try it so bad but that's *to much time and patience for me*.




It is!   I don't look forward to my henna days.  But I got so much of it, I gotta use it! 

My hair does love it, though, but there are other options for strong hair.


----------



## deola (Feb 19, 2008)

Islandspyce said:


> Posting "am I SL/APL/BSL?" threads with stringy uneven ends that 2 strands are just barely grazing the answer is always *NO*!




Now that one had me cracking up!!!

Puhleese comb your hair more often-combing sparingly does nothing for me.

Henna is overrated.

I agree naturals are not out to make a statement-I just love being a natural right now.
Why in God's name would I want to prepoo

Black hair loves conditioners-so indulge!

Hair is not that serious -what you do with your life counts more at the end of the day!

Keeping it simple is really the truth.

Biotin at high concentrations (>2500mg) is really not necessary, MTG ain't all that and MN is not what I would use forever tho' it works.

I love this thread tho' I don't agree with some of the opinions but to each man his own


----------



## Oasis (Feb 19, 2008)

Straight hair is way overrated.

Wet hair is gross looking.

Lacefronts are wack.

Greasy hair is not cute.

Cones can be your friend.


----------



## LynnieB (Feb 19, 2008)

Gonna go off the page for one second..............



Cattiness exists.  Sometimes the cat house attitude of some makes me go .  Some can never be happy for another without feeling the need to talk out the side of the neck (or out the bottom of their a$$). 

Jealousy exists.  Some will do their best to tear down another in a heartbeat with some snide remark or an okie doke compliment.  

We are not all one big sisterhood of the hair, it's always what lies beneath, watch out.

If Veejayjay cream works for you, if horse spray works for you, if curry flakes and chili powder, seaweed, tofu, raw meat, bull semen, benchpressing 550 pound weights and running 5k marathons works for you -Then by God i am happy for you and i will not knock you (some of it makes me go  and i hope and pray it's safe ) but i'm honestly glad some folks have found something that works for them.  

It's all good to me if it's good for you and you and YOU and *YOU* will not be be hearing me dissing any body or any one's lifestyle choices, body type/shape, hair, clothing, etc. even in a thread such as this.

sidenote:  i always find these types of threads extremely fascinating.  they really give you an good inside glance on how the people you interact with actually think and feel about others.


----------



## secretdiamond (Feb 19, 2008)

shtow said:


> **Ayudera* (or however its spelled) regimens. I really think if I started I could not see myself continuing. Its too much and not that serious.
> **Stretching* for fiftyeleven months. I mean really though, if your not trying to go natural there is no point. The only time I stretch is when I'm broke. It makes my hair break and I look a HAM! I just wait until I see enough NG.
> **Cold water rinses*. Soooooo I DC, moisturize, use a leave in, and seal. Thats enough. I refuse to suffer.
> **No heat*. Yall know my reasons. I have been growing my hair since the dates in my Siggy. I grew out that horrid color QUICK using heat. I tried the rollersetting for two months and I was demonic on my "rollersetting" days.
> ...



I love this post!


----------



## Allandra (Feb 19, 2008)

This thread is going good so far.  Let's try not to keep going off the page...



LynnieB said:


> Gonna go off the page for one second..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nappity (Feb 19, 2008)

Got another one...

Texlaxing is NOT the best of both worlds.


----------



## sunnydaze (Feb 19, 2008)

Flat ironed hair looks anorexic unless your hair is thick.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 19, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Gonna go off the page for one second..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I 100% agree with you.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 19, 2008)

:nothingfunny: I love this thread...can't stop laughing


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> Got another one...
> 
> Texlaxing is NOT the best of both worlds.



I agree!  I am texlaxed.


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 19, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> Got another one...
> 
> Texlaxing is NOT the best of both worlds.


 
Girl! It sure wasn't for me! I have seen some heads that look really good texlaxed, but mine wasn't one of them.


----------



## DivaRox (Feb 19, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> What are your unpopular opinions......* This is not for calling people out about pics or nothing like that...this is for your unpopular hair care thoughts and methods*
> 
> 
> I'll start
> ...


 
It bears repeating


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 19, 2008)

KLomax said:


> :nothingfunny: I love this thread...can't stop laughing


 

Well don't get too attached. The unpop opinion threads don't live long.


----------



## Mortons (Feb 19, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> -some people showing BSL hair photos need to get bras that fit right, the strap too tight so it is up too high.
> -I agree that some people are born with it.
> -stretching and no-combing stinks, even if they help retain more.
> -some people take this board too seriously
> ...



 blasphemy...


----------



## Mortons (Feb 19, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Well don't get too attached. The unpop opinion threads don't live long.



:In best church voice:...Weeeeeeelllllllll


Africas best mayo is the best leave in


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 19, 2008)

bagging


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 19, 2008)

HeatSeeker said:


> :*In best church voice:...Weeeeeeelllllllll*
> 
> 
> Africas best mayo is the best leave in


----------



## Mortons (Feb 19, 2008)

cutenappygrl said:


> Naturals - defining your curl pattern is overrated! *also directed at miss jessis hair salon!!*



Aint no way in the world will I pay $600 for them to use their crappy products that I can make at home, that work better


----------



## keeperathome (Feb 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oh no you di-int!  Don't you know you're speaking against the LHCF code? Everyone MUST airdry!!!
> 
> -*You're not APL if you have to excessively tilt your head to be so. Don't think I can't tell when you have your head cocked back at a 90 degree angle like some contortionist. Be real wit yaself*!


 
You had to go there....that was funny!


----------



## MissGee (Feb 19, 2008)

this thread is funny but informative at the same time.


----------



## shtow (Feb 19, 2008)

Traycee said:


> That one went totally over my head..I don't get it....how do u have ashy buns..



Meaning someone's bun is dry. Like when people don't moisturize it well or enough and think because they have a lot of leave in in their hair, they can wear a bun for a year straight.  There is nothing wrong with bunning or protective styling if done correctly, but if done incorrectly, hence the "ashy bun" it is more harm than good.


----------



## Browndilocks (Feb 19, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> LMAO at some of these.
> 
> But, im really curious and would like more info about how airdrying is bad---i've been thinking about wheter i should continue airdrying or not and would love to hear your opinions.
> 
> Anyway, why do you say cathy howse is a liar and tree braids arent cute lol?



Okay - I will use my denim jeans analogy that I've used before:

Take a pair of cotton jeans and throw them in the washer.  If you hang them to dry, they'll dry hard and the color will fade quicker.  You'd have to iron them (use heat) in order to get the material  soft and flexible again.  Either that or put them on, and feel uncomfortable in a pair of stiff jeans for hours on end until the fabric gets loose.

If you take the same pair of jeans out of the washer and throw them in the dryer, you don't have this problem.  You don't even have to have the dryer on the highest heat setting... you just have to use _some_ heat. 

I believe the same thing applies to hair.  You need heat in order to retain an internal moisture for maximum pliability & to prevent breakage from hardness.  You don't have to abuse heat, but it can definitely be be beficial in the long run.  Even if you airdry, it's always better to airdry outside in the sun than to just wait around the house for the paint to dry.  Heat, just like water is your hair's friend.

If my jeans analogy doesnt convince you, just lick your lips.  Lick your lips and let them air dry.  Eventually, you'll need something to aide the dryness.  When you put the lip balm on, you press your lips together and it creates heat to absorb the balm.

I have no proof that Cathy House is a liar.  I'm just not convinced that she practices everything she preaches.  If everything she said was truly on point, then her hair would look much better.

Tree braids are just ugly - I'm sticking to that.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> -You're not APL if you have to excessively tilt your head to be so. Don't think I can't tell when you have your head cocked back at a 90 degree angle like some contortionist. Be real wit yaself!




I have seen this so many times!


----------



## Mortons (Feb 19, 2008)

My unpopular opinion- If you want to use a product with majority mineral oil you should just get some baby oil for $1 and mix in the other stuff. I'm just not gonna pay good money to use the equivalent baby oil on my hair


----------



## keeperathome (Feb 19, 2008)

janeemat said:


> Theses are funny but true!
> 
> 1. Mineral Oil is not that bad.
> 
> *2. Henna, too much work*.


 
ITA...Walking around with a headache... smelling like a barn Not to mention the rinsing mess splatters...WAY to much work


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 19, 2008)

ella said:


> Brown gel and conditioner =Miss Jessie's curly pudding
> Indian hair is genetic and Indian products won't turn your hair into remy weave(I do like the smell tough so I use some) but if they're good products use them




Ya'll on a roll up in here!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 19, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Gonna go off the page for one second..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 especially the bolded.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont understand for the life of me pre-poo'ing.

If you are going to DC, then what is the point of that?

The only other thing I can think of is heat eing the devil. I think heat is ok as long as its used right.

And HEEEEEY!!!! Airdrying is ok! What did the old folks do before they could afford dryers? Their hair survived and it was bangin too!


----------



## BeetleBug (Feb 19, 2008)

All of this excessive pjism is not necessary.
Quit posting about how stylists butchered your hair. Speak up, it's your hair.
 Learn how to trim your own hair; it is not hard to do.
Domincan salons are overrated. They ain't all that.
Quick acting like you're the ish just because you found this site and your hair is growing. And you think you have haters.
Air-drying is the bomb.
Conditioning overnight is a great idea.


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 19, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with using your regular conditioner as a leave-in conditioner.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 19, 2008)

Thin hair does not equal damaged hair - Some people just have thin hair
Air drying is the devil
Cheap products are called cheap for a reason
Most white women have an easier time with growing hair then Most black women


----------



## Lavendar (Feb 19, 2008)

Browndilocks said:


> Okay - I will use my denim jeans analogy that I've used before:
> 
> Take a pair of cotton jeans and throw them in the washer. If you hang them to dry, they'll dry hard and the color will fade quicker. You'd have to iron them (use heat) in order to get the material soft and flexible again. Either that or put them on, and feel uncomfortable in a pair of stiff jeans for hours on end until the fabric gets loose.


 
Well what kind of leave-ins are you using on your jeans before you airdry them?:scratchch


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 19, 2008)

Browndilocks said:


> Okay - I will use my denim jeans analogy that I've used before:
> 
> Take a pair of cotton jeans and throw them in the washer. If you hang them to dry, they'll dry hard and the color will fade quicker. You'd have to iron them (use heat) in order to get the material soft and flexible again. Either that or put them on, and feel uncomfortable in a pair of stiff jeans for hours on end until the fabric gets loose.
> 
> ...


 
LMAO

***I like your jeans analogy!***


----------



## nappity (Feb 19, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Well what kind of leave-ins are you using on your jeans before you airdry them?:scratchch


----------



## Kacie (Feb 19, 2008)

Just because a couple of people have success at selling products which were REQUESTED by member doesn't mean this is a flea market.

Sorry, but what's up with selling information?

STOP giving credit to growth aides for average growth rate/retention.

Don't ask a 'how do i look' question if you're only looking for butt kissing answers.


----------



## Browndilocks (Feb 19, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Well what kind of leave-ins are you using on your jeans before you airdry them?:scratchch



Fabric softener. :wink2:


----------



## krissynick (Feb 19, 2008)

great thread ! finally ppl are speaking up and not holding back their feelins... i love this... 


me personally

i dont get the whole baggying thing.. i just find it doesnt make sense to coat ur ends with so much stuff and keep a plastic bag on ur hair is just not cute.. even if no one can see it ..


----------



## halee_J (Feb 19, 2008)

Browndilocks said:


> Less is not more when it comes to conditioner. Your head needs to be saturated with the stuff.


YES!!! 



nappity4b said:


> Got another one...
> 
> Texlaxing is NOT the best of both worlds.


 
I definitely agree w/ this. Texlaxing left my hair too limp to look cute in a WNG, and too much texture to get a smooth rollerset.

There's no way I can use a quarter sized amt of ANYTHING on my hair

DCing on dry hair is overrated, DC on wet hair with a hot damp towel/steamer is seriously underrated.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are mine

Just because you like to wear your natural hair straightened on a  regular basis doesn't mean you should get a perm.  My hair takes everything I dish it and that only started happening when I took control of my hair and stopped the perms.  I'm not giving up that cushion.  

I'd never press consistently or flat iron my hair if i had a perm. It's a waste of chemical and heat if I can do it right with the hot comb and cut out a step.

I would never wear a protective hair style that I didn't like.  I would never wear any hair style that I don't like because if I die tomorrow mommy is not going to say well she always wore her hair that way, nuh huh.

Just because you wear braids doesn't mean your bald headed or that your hair is short.  I'm my best advertisement to my clients and I like braids!

Not everyone growing their hair long wants to keep it.  A banging fresh cut is all the more better if its cut when it's a couple inches longer than how you want it cut and styled. 

Just because I'm wearing my hair out for a couple weeks and you love it doesn't mean my style has any thing to do with the opinion of others.  I like fresh cuts when my hair is out.  And I have to let my blunt ends grow in to look a little more natural before I go back to the braids. Otherwise I'll have to cut the blunt ends off anyway because they stick out. Might as well get my moneys worth out the cut.

Push comes to shove, a stylist that can do some hair can take of a couple more inches if I turn around and the final product makes me smile... hair grows back...fast

If you learn how to take care of your hairs basic needs you don't have to worry about someone messing you up.  Gives you radar to stop it soon as it starts. 

I won't put conditioner in my hair for longer than the bottle says hoping for a deep condition. I continue to buy the products that do what the labeling says it will because that works for me.


----------



## Knowledge is Power (Feb 19, 2008)

This thread is off the hook!  Oh wait, is that too old school? 

I guess I should contribute while I'm here:
HENNA IS HELLA DRYING!


----------



## DarkVictory (Feb 19, 2008)

Loving this thread!

The worst that can happen when you BC is that you will look like you with shorter hair. What interests men most is not growing out of your head.

"But White women do XYZ, too," is not a convincing argument.

The more you mess with your fragile edges, the worse they will look.

The cornrows ladies wear sometimes look better than the weaves/wigs they wear over them.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2008)

Lylddlebit said:


> Here are mine
> 
> Just because you like to wear your natural hair straightened on a  regular basis doesn't mean you should get a perm.  My hair takes everything I dish it and that only started happening when I took control of my hair and stopped the perms.  I'm not giving up that cushion.
> 
> ...




Do you braid hair? Do you happen to be in MD?


----------



## Lylddlebit (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah I do and I go to school in DC...til may that is


----------



## DivaRox (Feb 19, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Well what kind of leave-ins are you using on your jeans before you airdry them?:scratchch


 
I was really feeling that jean analogy until you busted in here with this-now I'm all confused


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 19, 2008)

I have to keep putting my change in: :dollar:

cheap (inexpensive) does not equal cheap quality.


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Feb 19, 2008)

Arydrying is not the devil

Combing and brushing is not always necessary

MTG is the stuff!!!  I don't care if it stinks.

I am in no rush to cut off my ends...my hair will still grow.  And if I keep it moisturized it won't break off either.

Wet hair pics are not that decieving.  Hey if it tricks me into thinking its longer than it really is...thats enough inspiration for me to keep on this hair journey.

Just because grease has herbs in it..it does not mean it will grow your hair.

Um...just because no one responded to your post does not mean you are not loved.  Don't take it so personal.  Just keep posting again until you get a response.

yes, hair grows back...but if it took me 20 years (all my life) to grow my hair from SL to almost APL and some scissor happy stylist decides to cut it off.  She better expect to get slapped and cussed at!


----------



## mikal (Feb 19, 2008)

tricie said:


> pinkskates said:
> 
> 
> > *There is no such thing as an undetectable hair weave. Me and my crew can spot that birds nest a mile away so stop trying to pass it off as your hair.*
> ...


----------



## choconillaprincess (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm diggin this thread...

my unpopular opinion-

the majority of the wash n gos i've seen on texlaxers look a hot mess... i'm sorry i had to say it.... especially when its unevenly processed and there's straight pieces mixed w/curly pieces mixed w/wavy pieces... sometimes it just looks straight up damaged... i'm sorry no offense texlaxers- or those of u with decent wngs

also I refuse to compromise my cuteness so i can wear my hair down in a year! all this hair hiding is overrated and i refuse to walk around lookin homely!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Feb 19, 2008)

Texturized hair does not look cute

Just because Jane grew her hair x length in x months does not mean you will get  the same results. I don't care what the pictures say


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2008)

mikal said:


> tricie said:
> 
> 
> > Prayer is cheaper than any BBS - and works 1000 times better...
> ...


----------



## mikal (Feb 19, 2008)

Another one..

Does your doctor really know how many supplements you are taking??? 

Is risking the health of an unborn child worth the risk of using certain products... even if it will make your hair grow??


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 19, 2008)

-We all come here at differnent phases in our hair journey. Don't expect to do an Aphogee treatment and be back to a clean slate. Sometimes you have to pull out the scissors


----------



## marla (Feb 19, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> Hey gym!
> 
> Questions: Are you giving up on self relaxing? and what are the signs of scalp damage?
> 
> ...





I agree 110 percent!


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 19, 2008)

-don't start a thread about: 
'how to baggy'
'how and what to dc with'
'what is dusting'
etc....these are all questions that are in the search archives. (cuz I'm starting to understand how annoying it can be).

-if u got a new hairdo, post the pic in the actual thread. not a fotki link. folks are really lazy including me. i wanna see...but don't wanna spend that extra 1 sec to click on the link...sad but true lol

-if ur doing a product review..please post a pic of the product. I hate having to open another TAB in internet explorer to google the product name ur mentioning, just so i can see what it looks like. (its much easier to eye in the bss if i wanna get it myself)

-not everyone can hang onto split ends for a long amount of time; growing with no trims isn't for everyone

-cowashing everyday....erplexed....who really has the time?


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 19, 2008)

Islandspyce said:


> *Posting "am I SL/APL/BSL?" threads with stringy uneven ends that 2 strands are just barely grazing the answer is always NO!*


 


_**I have fallen and I can't get up...**_


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 19, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _**I have fallen and I can't get up...**_



*reaches over and fans Mona*


----------



## beaux cheveux (Feb 19, 2008)

Streching is the devil, I will never do it again!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 19, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> *Thin hair does not equal damaged hair - Some people just have thin hair*


----------



## poookie (Feb 19, 2008)

how did this turn from simply stating unpopular personal opinions to things like "*just because *blahblahblah *doesn't mean* blahblahbloo, *so you need to *blahblah  and get over it".....

*this is an opinion thread.*

this was a good original thread idea...  i think it's going off the deep end a bit, though.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 19, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> *reaches over and fans Mona*


 

_*awwwwwwww....thanks cuz*_! 

_*this thread is a trip after a long day...._  *

_*almost fell out again behind the excessive tilting and cocking of the head to take pictures post...*_



_*For back shots*_:

_*look directly ahead like at an eye exam. put one arm down.  use other arm to snap pic, but keep elbow near waist/brastrap area.  don't move.  take picture*_


----------



## daniemoy (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's my unpopular opinion....

If your hair was BSL when you started LHCF and now its waist length; I don't get excited...Now if it was nape length length and is now BSL; I am all up and in your fotki.


----------



## Averoigne (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't laughed like this in WEEKS.  I love it.  More, please...


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 19, 2008)

daniemoy said:


> If your hair was BSL when you started LHCF and now its waist length; I don't get excited...Now if it was nape length length and is now BSL; I am all up and in your fotki.


 
me too!


----------



## Nola Darling (Feb 19, 2008)

Knowledge is Power said:


> This thread is off the hook!  Oh wait, is that too old school?
> 
> I guess I should contribute while I'm here:
> * HENNA IS HELLA DRYING!*



Heck yeah! I loved the color but it wasn't worth it for being so temporary. Never again!!!


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Feb 19, 2008)

daniemoy said:


> Here's my unpopular opinion....
> 
> If your hair was BSL when you started LHCF and now its waist length; I don't get excited...Now if it was nape length length and is now BSL; I am all up and in your fotki.


 

 I feel the same way.


----------



## Nola Darling (Feb 19, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Girl! It sure wasn't for me! I have seen some heads that look really good texlaxed, but mine wasn't one of them.



I have never really seen it look good *hides* Either go natural or process your hair correctly darnit


----------



## Allandra (Feb 19, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _**I have fallen and I can't get up...**_




Here.  Let me help you up hun.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 19, 2008)

Remember members, we are not here to post vicious comments to members, finger point or back stab.  It's enough of that in the real world.  Please keep it out of the LHCF!


----------



## Kimberly (Feb 19, 2008)

Ya'll are a trip.  This thread is funny.  I have nothing to add.


----------



## kiesha8185 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm LOVIN this thread.  Opened my eyes to a lot of things!

I have a lot of unpopular opinions (they are bold):

*The health of your hair is 80% internal (proper diet, sleep, exercise, low-stress life) and only 20% external (products, techniques).*
External will only offer temporary health, and can make a difference.  But internal health is not only long-term, but will give you exponential hair health.

*Everyone can LEARN how to stretch/air dry/have a low  or no manipulation regimen.*
Anyone can successfully air dry, stretch their relaxer, and have a low/no mani regimen if and only if their hair is healthy and they have found the right products that maintain proper moisture/protein hair (soft yet strong hair).

*Stretching/air drying/have low-no manipulation regimens are not overrated.*
I bet that someone who stretches, air dries, and combs only once a week will retain more length than anyone who uses heat, combs daily, and relaxes once every 8 weeks.  And yes, it is possible to do it and still look cute .

*Unhealthy hair that does not have the proper protein/moisture balance can not and will not do what healthy, properly-conditioned hair can do.  *
I think this can explain why some people can’t airdry/stretch/have low-mani without breakage.  I was not able to do this before LHCF or in the beginning of my journey.   But I can now because my hair is healthy.
*
If you have to moisturize everyday/twice a day, something is not right. *
It can be that your deep conditioner is not moisturizing enough, porosity is off, or your leave-ins do not condition your hair as well as they should.

*Sealing with oil after you moisturize is unnecessary.*
Sealing with oil does not make my hair retain moisture any longer than if I didn’t seal.  It only made my hair dirtier faster, caused build up faster, and made me have to wash my hair more often.

*Growth aids.*
I think people should worry more about retaining their growth, than increasing their growth.  If your hair is breaking as fast as it is growing, then there is no point in using growth aids.

*Growth rate is not hereditary.*
If all the women in your family has had neck-length hair, and none of them knew the basics of proper hair care, then how do you know the “genetic capability” of your hair?

*People making threads asking people to recommend products (without letting people know your hair qualities) is .*
When you get 50-11 different suggestions from 50-11 different women, aren’t you more confused than before you even started the thread?  Why not let people know your hair type (coarse/fine, etc.).  Not only will you get recommendations from women who share your hair qualities, but they will be more concise.
*
Colored natural hair is not 100% natural.*
I think 100% natural means the hair growing out of your scalp the texture and color it is naturally supposed to grow.  If you alter either the texture or color, you are not 100% natural.

*Ayurveda is not too much/too hard.*
There are some people who just take it waaaay too seriously.  It really is simple (at least my regi is).  It literally takes me 5 minutes to make henna, 5 minutes to apply, and 10 minutes to rinse!

*Counting the amount of broken and shed hairs is .  Just eye ball it!

Long, tedious regimens.*
In the end, it really is just hair!  Keep it simple and leave your hair alone.

Man, I talk too much!


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 19, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Not everyone should go natural.
> If you don't follow a recipe, don't be suprised when you don't get the same results.
> Pictures don't lie as easily as eyes do.


 
Speak on it. I should not go natural under any circumstance - the outcome would not be good. And yes - pictures are a girl's best friend (next to diamonds of course)


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2008)

-I have been doing for a long time and I still think Self Relaxing is scary. erplexed 

-Even if you don't NEED to use moisturize daily, shampoo often, cowash, seal with oil, or whatever, there is nothing wrong with doing it just because you WANT TO and because it makes you feel good.

-People with short hair can give advice.  Trial and Error baby!


----------



## Napp (Feb 19, 2008)

not every body can do wash n gos

even though many people rave about something ALWAYS keep in mind it may not work for you.

big hair dosent always look good ,even if you like it

Afros dont look good on every one

dont lie to some one that they are making progress when they haven't.

silky hair is in all types even 4s

aloe vera gel is overrated

post count shouldnt be the way to judge someone's advice

pics are proof and many of us are visual people

a few strands reaching apl or bsl DOES NOT MAKE YOU THAT LENGTH.

texturizing/laxin is not the best of both worlds.

texlaxed wave/curls are not cute.

braid outs on texlaxed/relaxed usually look bad unless you roll the ends.

dry relaxed hair > wet relaxed hair. wet may show more length but it looks stringy.

dont rave about something youve used for less than 3 months. after a good time frame you can PROPERLY weigh out the pros and cons and help the pj problem.a good products can always outlive the hype.

for us black people it isnt just hair.

no combing and loose hair do not mix

heat is good to a certain extent.

dont preach about natural unless your hair actually looks good.

its ok if you hair looks bad but dont throw pics around like it the best thing on earth

even or slightly layered hair always looks good.


----------



## Knedgers (Feb 19, 2008)

No Trimming is way over rated!!!! I listened to this when I joined the board and my hair is growing but now I have to cut off the progress because the splits when up farther and the ends just got worst even with sealing an moisturizing.


----------



## shtow (Feb 19, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> -I have been doing for a long time and I still think Self Relaxing is scary. erplexed
> 
> * -Even if you don't NEED to use moisturize daily, shampoo often, cowash, seal with oil, or whatever, there is nothing wrong with doing it just because you WANT TO and because it makes you feel good.*
> 
> -People with short hair can give advice.  Trial and Error baby!



Thank you! It will be the day when I find a DC so great I won't have to moisturize daily. Either way, I can have a lil OCD when it comes to my hair so the more moisture, the better!


----------



## Forbidden (Feb 19, 2008)

DarkVictory said:


> Loving this thread!
> 
> The worst that can happen when you BC is that you will look like you with shorter hair. What interests men most is not growing out of your head.
> 
> ...


 

 Oh Yes!


----------



## nappity (Feb 19, 2008)

Another one- people of color's hair is not cursed . Cains descendants died with the flood and Hams decedents are the group known as Ku****es. Mostly Ethiopians or Egyptians- 
 Just remember that learning the alphabet was hard too until you get the hang of it-- and that goes for white, chinese, serbo-croatian etc.

If its on your head- handle it or get it handled


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 19, 2008)

kiesha8185 said:


> I'm LOVIN this thread. Opened my eyes to a lot of things!
> 
> I have a lot of unpopular opinions (they are bold):
> 
> ...


 
_*I see that you and Gym are preparing for y'alls hair talk tour...*_
_*Y'all ain't ...playin...*_

_*it...is...not..a ..game....*_
*g'head and tell it...*


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 19, 2008)

Air drying made my natural hair so dry. My hair retains more moisture when it is roller set straight after washing 

If you can’t comb your hair without excessive breakage then your hair is damaged and you SHOULD trim

If you have healthy hair you should be able to enjoy your hair at any length


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 19, 2008)

Why on Earth would someone use Veejayjay cream on their scalp - I don't care if it works or not. And how did someone discover it as a growth aid. Did they have a yeast infection and realized monistat made their veejayjay hair grow rapidly or something.


----------



## wonderstar (Feb 19, 2008)

1 inch new growth in 1 week......


----------



## BeetleBug (Feb 19, 2008)

Why do people act like putting Monistat (aka cootchie cream) in your hair is gross. It's not like they put the cream on their cootchie and then put it in their hair.

By the way, I don't use these products. Just an observation.
.


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 19, 2008)

Pre pooing is really not neccessary. What is the point?

Cheapy conditioners  are cheap because they suck (Suave, V05,etc) YEAH I SAID IT. 

Simple regimens are best.  I don't have time for 50-11 steps.

Trims are necessary. Hair looks so much better  with clean ends.

Some peoples hair is naturally thin. There is nothing you can do to change  that.

Everybody who wears wigs, braids or weave is not bald headed underneath.

Oil and grease don't do anything but weigh fine hair down. If you wash  regularly and  keep your hair  moisturized you don't need it.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 19, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Pre pooing is really not neccessary. What is the point?
> 
> * Cheapy conditioners  are cheap because they suck (Suave, V05,etc) YEAH I SAID IT.*
> 
> ...


Now why did I crack up with that statement? 

And yeah, I LURVE my cheap VO5 Strawberries and Cream cond. Yea, I said it!!!


----------



## SeatownSista (Feb 19, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Gonna go off the page for one second..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ITA with this.... Threads like this just seem really catty to me.


----------



## ichephren (Feb 19, 2008)

Type 3 hair is much easier to take care of than type 4 hair, natural and relaxed. When natural: easier detangling; can rollerset easier and lightly flatiron; hair has "hang"; wash and wear is easier on a daily basis; natural oils can better moisturize the hair than type 4 extra-kinky hair; not as much heat used to get it silky straight; no balls on ends when the hair is straightened; etc.
When relaxed: hair doesn't have to be stretched as much by the relaxer, therefore the hair is healthier even after relaxing
When type 3s learn good hair practices, it's like their hair just shoots out of their scalp, while similar type 4s still have to work pretty hard to grow.

Many people would not have gone natural if their hair were not type 3

Henna is really drying and I don't get the necessity. Indian hair products work best on Indian women whose hair is not as dry as ours

Salon hair products are not equal. Just b/c it's expensive doesn't mean it's worth it. Great salon products will save your hair!!

Hot combs are tools of the devil

Heat IS the devil, but some people can tolerate the flames of hell. So, to each her own.

It really IS just hair in the end. Don't spend your days doing your hair. On your death bed, you won't be thinking about how great your hair is.

I am starting to believe that AA women have completely different hair types from African women. 

Daily bunning sucks, unless you look like a hot secretary in a bun. Otherwise, it just sucks.

Some extreme things are good for growing your hair out to a specific point. Ex. bagging; daily co-washes. These things will save you from trimming and will let you retain the vast majority of your ends when they count.

Waves are gross looking. The obsession with waves is beyong me

Lye is a natural product, it just happens to be highly caustic. 

All women can grow their hair long. It depends on how much you're tied to continuing bad hair practices and how delusional you are that they are "not that bad"

Rollersetting is a God-send!!

LHCF has gotten ridiculous since the oldtimers left and newbies run wild...just not as much solid, tried and tested advice. However, you do get people who crawl out of the woodworks, so....


----------



## tricie (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, I have been rolling laughing since, what, 5 o'clock on this thread (no, I haven't been sitting in front of the computer all this time, but I could)!  Anyway, here are mine (probably repeats):

- *Trims are necessary*; I would retain no length for having to cut off so much if I didn't regularly trim/dust

-*Ayurvedics rock*; I have so much less shedding when I do it and my hair is mad smooth

-*Henna is awesome* - even though I don't do it for the color, I get a nice brown tint after a few weeks; the shine and strength I get is unbelievable, and I love it (plus if you make it the right consistency (like frosting), it doesn't make that much of a mess)

- *Air drying is overrated*; my hair looks like I have crispy, dry, damaged ends when I air dry, regardless of how much leave-in I use)

-*Vajayjay cream (MN) and BT work*, hands down; I have never seen as much ng as I have when I used it; I was almost ready to go natural with the coils I had up there)

-*1 inch new growth in 1 week* (as per wonderstar; you're right, sister, not gonna happen)

-*relaxer stretching is the bomb* - my hair is so healthy right now since I have been going 12 weeks

-*Afros dont look good on every one* (as per Napp; too true)

Ok, that's all for me; I know there are some more, though! 

AWESOME thread, gymfreak!


----------



## Newtogrow (Feb 19, 2008)

You gals are hilarious


----------



## senimoni (Feb 19, 2008)

Prepooing works for me b/c I don't DC after I wash so a prepoo is really just doing a DC before you wash.  I would never do both.


----------



## dynamic1 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am shocked this thread has made it this long.  I recall posting in an unpopular opinions thread that was locked because some members caught feelings...  I posted some good ones then but I'll just use these to keep feathers unruffled.  

A fine tooth comb has its place in my regimen..not often and only in very small sections (straw sets, rod sets).  

If it is "just hair", then why does it matter if it is relaxed, natural, blue, blonde, black, natural tips, blunt, thin, scraggly, thick, etc...It does not matter what anyone thinks about your hair, do you like it?


----------



## mturner0516 (Feb 20, 2008)

Some people got it,(no matter what they do to their heads) some don't

Although there's alot of ladies that are beautiful on the board we came to showcase our HAIR not our A--

Why read about healthy hair practices to not Pratice them, there is nothing healthy about Dominican Salons (ladies your hair looks great don't get me wrong!) 

PEOPLE THAT WEAR WIGS OR WEAVES ARE NOT BALD HEADED (don't make me snatch this wig off!!!) 

IF your blowfrying, hot combing, flatironing, and rollersetting all in one week please don't ask why your hair is see thru

AIRDRYING IS THE TRUFF!


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Feb 20, 2008)

All wigs look wiggy.

If you have to make a post asking what length your'e at, then your probably not there.

Some peoples hair naturally grows faster than others and it's easier for some to retain length. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 20, 2008)

KEWLKAT103 said:


> All wigs look wiggy.
> 
> *If you have to make a post asking what length your'e at, then your probably not there.*
> 
> Some peoples hair naturally grows faster than others and it's easier for some to retain length. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 20, 2008)

-It's not that type 3 hair is easier to deal with than type 4 hair, it's just that type 3 hair is prettier to most people. If your hair is considered pretty naturally, then you don't have to do a whole lot to it to make it look "acceptable". Type 3ers have their own struggles to deal with, as I've seen it written on this board time and time again. We on LHCF tend to minimize their experiences, and I think that's unfair.

-Natural hair can look good on anyone, as can relaxed hair. If the person looks good, the hair will follow.

-Blonde highlights can look nice on black women. _Highlights_.

-Skunk hair is not cute. If you can't afford to highlight your whole head, then skip it (this is more for white women). I can't stand to see a brunette with a only the top layer of her hair blonde.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 20, 2008)

wonderstar88 said:


> 1 inch new growth in 1 week......


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks. 

Everything that works for me is not going to work for someone else and vice-versa.  I think the idea is for us to come together and share things that work and don't work for OUR hair and it's up to the INDIVIDUAL to decide what works for them.  

I wouldn't expect everyone to agree that natural hair is best or no heat is the way to go...that's absurd.  I could care less if someone isn't interested in MY album because I didn't start out with a twa...oh well..keep it moving...it's really for my reference.  People are sharing their personal growth, challenges and information...take it or leave it, you might not benefit from it, but allow the next person to.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 20, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Cheapy conditioners are cheap because they suck (Suave, V05,etc) YEAH I SAID IT.
> 
> Trims are necessary. Hair looks so much better with clean ends.


----------



## kiesha8185 (Feb 20, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I see that you and Gym are preparing for y'alls hair talk tour...*_
> _*Y'all ain't ...playin...*_
> 
> _*it...is...not..a ..game....*_
> *g'head and tell it...*


LOL! Nah man.  I just talk too much 

Would you believe that my post was actually cut short, lol.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 20, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> -don't start a thread about:
> 'how to baggy'
> 'how and what to dc with'
> 'what is dusting'
> ...


This is me to a T.  One of the main reasons why I don't look at fotkis much.


----------



## dinaaike (Feb 20, 2008)

My unpopular opinions:

1. Everything won't work for everybody. No one can know your hair like you do, the best they can offer is knowledge on hair's structure and the stats on similar hair. If it seems to work for you, keep on until you have a reason to stop. Just BEWARE that ALL DAMAGE WILL NOT SHOW IN THE SHORT TERM.

2. Sometimes the problem is that the product is expired. It may have been old when you bought it. Try something else for a week.

3. Sometimes the problem is the method. Get more information before you knock the product.

4. It's hard to know the struggles of a different hair type when: a) that's not your hair, and b) they relaxed/permed/texlaxed (fill in the blank) it too. Owning a car is not equal in responsibility to borrowing or renting one. 

5. For the love of self, do your proper --CAREFUL-- research before starting ANY kind of supplement regimen. YOUR LIFE IS ON THE LINE.

6. Sulfates, silicones, and the other chemicals you can't pronounce are not NECESSARILY bad. Even vitamin E has a chemical name. Look it up and learn its effects BEFORE you judge.

and finally

7. Everyone doesn't like the same things. If we did, life would be boring. 
So if you like to rock your TWA, your afro puff, your bone straight, or your wavy-curly braid out, ROCK THAT! 'Cause as Bruce Bruce would say, 
"It looks good on...  YOU!"


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 20, 2008)

naturallady said:


> Now why did I crack up with that statement?
> 
> And yeah, I LURVE my cheap VO5 Strawberries and Cream cond. Yea, I said it!!!



 Girl my hair is like  if I try to use that stuff. And my hair really isn't picky.


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 20, 2008)

I will NEVER get a weave,wig or braids again......no matter how good they look I think I feel like a failure when I had to go the fake route (braids).

I TOTALLY give up on being a DIY'er. No matter how hard I try with practice/video's I can not get my hair to look the way the dominicans do ( and its cheaper/less hassle to get someone else to do it for you for 15 dollars ).

I sit under a hooded dryer EVERY time I get a doobie and will never airdry again....its a waste of time for me.

I will not use any supplements because I am paranoid about finding out down the line I have cancer or other health issues due to them.

I think some people look better with chin/short hair then with long hair but I understand why women want to grow their hair long.

Once my hair gets to APL or BSL I am done!!! I dont think I would look good with my hair any longer than that.

I will never stretch my hair for longer than 8 weeks nor will I ever self relax....I dont trust myself.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Feb 20, 2008)

My turn!

*I LOVE MY FLAT IRON!* I love to flat iron my hair after air drying, I dont care what nobody says, lol.

MN does work, just dont use 4% or you'll break out in hives, lol
Cheapy conditioners do well as deep conditioners!  I'm talkin about herbal essences here....  Even Humectress says to leave on for 3 mins.
Relaxed hair can definitely be healthy hair
No combing or brushing doesnt work for me.  I like to comb w/ a wide toothed comb daily, and occasionally when I put my hair back I like to use my beloved boar bristle brush on my edges as needed.
buns are boring!  There's so much to explore when it comes to protective styling
you CAN wear your hair down and enjoy it at any length if you're smart about it.  I like to enjoy my hair at every stop on my hair care journey.
blowing out roots is like asking for immediate breakage for me.  I cant seem to maneuver the brush and dryer, even with my little revlon hot air brush....
*MY HAIR LOOOOOVES CONES!!*


----------



## Divake22 (Feb 20, 2008)

--Complaining about wet pics and arms above the head.  Progress is progress.  That person is impressed with what she sees and that is all that matters.  It just sounds like quibbling.  I have taken pictures wet, dry, one-arm over my head, etc... If you decide to not be impressed, keep it moving.  

OTOH, new growth shrink hair, so people never really know the actually length unless it is flat-ironed or relaxed.

--Not combing
--Airdrying


----------



## sweetgal (Feb 20, 2008)

daniemoy said:


> Here's my unpopular opinion....
> 
> If your hair was BSL when you started LHCF and now its waist length; I don't get excited...Now if it was nape length length and is now BSL; I am all up and in your fotki.


 

True, true girl


----------



## *Happily Me* (Feb 20, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## *Happily Me* (Feb 20, 2008)

Divake22 said:


> --Complaining about wet pics and arms above the head. Progress is progress. That person is impressed with what she sees and that is all that matters. It just sounds like quibbling. I have taken pictures wet, dry, one-arm over my head, etc... If you decide to not be impressed, keep it moving.
> 
> OTOH, new growth shrink hair, so people never really know the actually length unless it is flat-ironed or relaxed.
> 
> ...


 





you are right. progress IS progress


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Feb 20, 2008)

_*I love this thread!   

Hmmm lets see:

*Knots and tangles aren’t the “norm” if your hair is natural. If you’re constantly getting knots and tangles there’s something that needs to be tweaked in YOUR regimen.

*Licensed Hair Stylists are overrated, most if not all of them are taught how to “style” hair not how to properly care for it.

*Healthy hair doesn’t need to be trimmed every 6-8 weeks.

*CO-Washing can cleanse the hair AND scalp if done correctly.

*Stretching for 6-8 weeks isn’t a stretch, it’s just a very small time frame that barely lessens the possibility of overlapping and over-processing.

*Following someone’s regimen to a “T” wont necessarily give you great results. Everything (products, techniques, tools, methods etc..) will not work the same for E-v-e-r-y-b-o-d-y.*_


----------



## cmw45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay...okay...I wasn't going to do it *BUT...*

*You don't need hair groupies to have gorgeous hair!* You don't need Mary and her friend, and her dog and it's rubber toy Bobo to be shouting you out to have fly hair. If you do, then I it forces me to wonder how flyy your hair really is. I have seen some really gorgeous heads on some ladies that never comment and are never shouted out. That being said, if you do have hair groupies...your hair is just as flyy as it was two minutes ago before you read this post.  

WHY the heck do people compliment you on your texture? I mean, unless it's a braid out or a twist out...if it's just the stuff coming out of your head, what did you do to deserve the compliment?  This is not bitterness...this happens to me and all I can ever wonder is if they would have complimented me on my hair if my hair was of a "less desirable" texture.


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Feb 20, 2008)

jesus loves us alll.... 
 now let me get my change in before the thread goes to heaven.

FIRST AND FOREMOST do not try to make me feel bad or indifferent for having type 3 hair! I didn't ask for it, i was given it. And sometimes it AINT A GIFT!

I LIKE LAYERS!

AIR DRYING IS WHATS REALLY GOOD!

I LIKE "CHEAPIE" CONDITIONERS...INGREDIENTS ARE EVERYTHING

it i want to co-wash eveyday in the winter i will not die! 

The flat iron probably didn't damage your hair... you and your technique did

Its not coochie cream until its been on your coochie first! ( i don't use it but hey... to each their own)

I don't believe in growth aids... but lenzi's request is my baby's daddy! 

Sometimes a HAIRCUT into a STYLE will look better than just one glob of hair... just keep it healthy! 

oh and 
stop lying to me... telling me that you care about my hair and it ain't apl/mbl/bsl/ or wl.... i have eyes and a brain! I read these posts too!

Just because your a newbie doesn't excuse some of the repeat posts that i see... it you need elaboration on a lhcf old skool method, than ask for that instead of just repeating the question.

oh and if I only have one strand at APL... well then i'm just 10% at apl and thats exactly what i claim...  lol 

oh and theres nothing wrong with buying 10million dollars worth of hair products... how else am i supposed to find the right ones?

If you only focus on your haircare methods and neglect diet/nutrition and excersize then you are cheating yourself. 

a lady with short and healthy hair is just as credible as someone with longer hair. 

OT
No one likes a KNOW IT ALL!!!!!!

Okay thats it for now!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:


> _*I love this thread!
> 
> Hmmm lets see:
> 
> ...


Your post is the 1st one yet that I agree with 100%!

BTW this thread is hialrious and telling at the same time.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:


> _*I love this thread!   *_
> 
> _*Hmmm lets see:*_
> 
> ...


 
Word son!!



> If you only focus on your haircare methods and neglect diet/nutrition and excersize then you are cheating yourself.


 
True!!

[QUOTE*You don't need hair groupies to have gorgeous hair!* You don't need Mary and her friend, and her dog and it's rubber toy Bobo to be shouting you out to have fly hair.][/QUOTE]


Mine:I NEED TO FIND A GOOD FLAT IRON SO I CAN KEEP MY HAIR UP,ON MY OWN,ON THE REUGLAR.
Thank you

I agree with so many more of the Unpopular Opinions in here,but they are too many to list.


----------



## kally (Feb 20, 2008)

I truly believe and always will believe that God did not orignally create the black womans hair to be this burdonsome, tightly coiled, hard to manage, must careful with each and everything you do to it or else suffer damage type of hair.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Feb 20, 2008)

SoAnxious12 said:


> *jesus loves us alll....
> now let me get my change in before the thread goes to heaven.*
> 
> FIRST AND FOREMOST do not try to make me feel bad or indifferent for having type 3 hair! I didn't ask for it, i was given it. And sometimes it AINT A GIFT!
> ...



STOP!  I'm dying over here and it's not even 8am yet!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Feb 20, 2008)

naturallady said:


> Your post is the 1st one yet that I agree with 100%!
> 
> *BTW this thread is hialrious and telling at the same time*.


 
sure is!


----------



## _belle (Feb 20, 2008)

*-super extensive regimens. . . wrap this, condition it with this conditioner but only for 42 seconds exactly, then deep condition with that, rinse with cow piss, twist it around, stand on your head because it helps to stimulate blood flow to the scalp, then wash it with this, rinse with that, let this sit on your head for 50-11 hours, then when it is 73.4567% dry wet it again, apply gel, wash the gel out, then rinse with herbal tea, and then air dry. . . u have GOT to be kidding me, meanwhile you are talking about how u have such a lo-mani reggie and u are still eating snack wraps and snickers for lunch, but u wonder why u are still bald. get lost. 

- IT'S JUST HAIR!!!!!!!!!! stop obsessing over it. if it's healthy and u take care of it, it will grow!!!!! goodness.*


----------



## _belle (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:


> _*I love this thread!
> 
> Hmmm lets see:
> 
> ...


*ita. man oh man. *


----------



## kally (Feb 20, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with hating your hair type, nor doyou hate your own race for doing so.

Not all techniques work on type 4 hair.

There is nothing wrong with heat if done properly.

Please believe people when they say a certain product or technique did not work for them.

Just because you chemically straighten your hair does mean you want to be another race.


----------



## _belle (Feb 20, 2008)

*-being natural/relaxed is NOT for everyone. . . if u like your twa and u know what to do with it, then do the natural thing. if you are relaxed, and u know what your hair needs & how not to further damage it (relaxers every week, lol or not washing regularly or moisture/protein balance), then do the relaxed thing.

BUT if you are natural and don't know what to do with it, don' know how to style it, don't really like your texture, etc, why go through all that drama, if you know how to work with relaxed hair, relax it then. Just like if u are relaxed, and don't know what to do with straight hair but slap on some pink oil moisturizer, some jam on the ends, and put it in a ponytail, if it looks rotten, maybe u should transition, because u obviously don't know what to do with your hair. 

I thought the goal was to have nice hair that looks nice on you. it can be as long or straight or wavy/curly as the dickins, but if it looks like crap, u look like crap *


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 20, 2008)

*Healthy hair doesn’t need to be trimmed every 6-8 weeks.*



I agree with this.  A friend tried to convince me that stretching 12 - 16 weeks would be a problem since I need to get a trim every 8 weeks?!?!  Why?  What is the point of trimming off my ends unless they are split?  Hair grows from the root so trimming does not make it grow.


----------



## cclark1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dominican salons are overrated (at least the ones I've visited). The wait time is agonizing, the heat from the blowdryers are hot as Hades and yes they do talk about clients in Spanish! And honestly I get better results from a stylist who knows her way around a flat iron!

Aphogee-I think the devil invented that stuff!

Long thin, unhealthy looking hair is just so unattractive. I have an relative with almost waist length hair that is so dry, thin and damaged. And to me and probably everyone else she looks like a witch. But then again, her nose doesn't help


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 20, 2008)

Trimming does not make your hair grow!! This is a fact, not an opinion.


----------



## simplycee (Feb 20, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Cattiness exists. Sometimes the cat house attitude of some makes me go . Some can never be happy for another without feeling the need to talk out the side of the neck (or out the bottom of their a$$).
> 
> Jealousy exists. Some will do their best to tear down another in a heartbeat with some snide remark or an okie doke compliment.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this entire post.


----------



## _belle (Feb 20, 2008)

naturallady said:


> Trimming does not make your hair grow!! This is a fact, not an opinion.


----------



## Mortons (Feb 20, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> -It's not that type 3 hair is easier to deal with than type 4 hair, it's just that type 3 hair is prettier to most people. If your hair is considered pretty naturally, then you don't have to do a whole lot to it to make it look "acceptable". Type 3ers have their own struggles to deal with, as I've seen it written on this board time and time again. We on LHCF tend to minimize their experiences, and I think that's unfair.
> 
> -*Natural hair can look good on anyone, as can relaxed hair. If the person looks good, the hair will follow.*
> 
> ...



Absolutely


----------



## pistachio (Feb 20, 2008)

"bad ends are better than no ends" is not a good philosophy---trim those ends!! 

stretching isn't for everyone

sometimes heat _is_ a necessary evil especially if you're trying to rock a hair texture you weren't born with


----------



## pistachio (Feb 20, 2008)

shtow said:


> **Ayudera* (or however its spelled) regimens. I really think if I started I could not see myself continuing. Its too much and not that serious.
> **Stretching* for fiftyeleven months. I mean really though, if your not trying to go natural there is no point. The only time I stretch is when I'm broke. It makes my hair break and I look a HAM! I just wait until I see enough NG.
> **Cold water rinses*. Soooooo I DC, moisturize, use a leave in, and seal. Thats enough. I refuse to suffer.
> **No heat*. Yall know my reasons. I have been growing my hair since the dates in my Siggy. I grew out that horrid color QUICK using heat. I tried the rollersetting for two months and I was demonic on my "rollersetting" days.
> ...


ashy bun!! i'm laughing so hard i'm in tears over this!!!


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 20, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> Okay...okay...I wasn't going to do it *BUT...*
> 
> *You don't need hair groupies to have gorgeous hair!* You don't need Mary and her friend, and her dog and it's rubber toy Bobo to be shouting you out to have fly hair. If you do, then I it forces me to wonder how flyy your hair really is. I have seen some really gorgeous heads on some ladies that never comment and are never shouted out. That being said, if you do have hair groupies...your hair is just as flyy as it was two minutes ago before you read this post.


 
i hear u!!!


----------



## Sexyred (Feb 20, 2008)

LMAO at this thread.....ok here is my contribution....

- Black castor does thicken your *ROOTS* not your *ENDS*. It is good for sealing
- A little off topic....not that rating means anything to me but why is it that only the popular members threads get a 5 star rating, they could post about horse fat and cow died and you see people clapping and rating.....I just never understand it.
- *I DO NOT BELIEVE IN HAIR TYPING.* I have seen some good threads bite the dust because of this. Why should I judge my entire head of hair on some categories someone came up with, call me skeptically but I have seen hair do some crazy things. (I might get stoned for this)
- Sometimes I think we should tell people when they look jacked up or don't say anything at all. Lying to me does not help me
- Lastly, *it is just hair don't take it so seriously*, I believe people on here take things way too seriously at times. *Hair does not define who we truly are.*

OK, that's it for now still thinking......


----------



## nybeat26 (Feb 20, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Gonna go off the page for one second..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...






* I was just thinking the same thing*


----------



## nybeat26 (Feb 20, 2008)

kiesha8185 said:


> I'm LOVIN this thread. Opened my eyes to a lot of things!
> 
> I have a lot of unpopular opinions (they are bold):
> 
> ...


 


Thank you!! I thought that I was the only one that thought that (the bold)


----------



## Averoigne (Feb 20, 2008)

Petroleum is not the devil.  When mixed with oil, it is very effective for sealing ends (after applying moisturizer).  I don't think it should be used on the scalp, though.


----------



## sunnydaze (Feb 20, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> -*It's not that type 3 hair is easier to deal with than type 4 hair, it's just that type 3 hair is prettier to most people. If your hair is considered pretty naturally, then you don't have to do a whole lot to it to make it look "acceptable". Type 3ers have their own struggles to deal with, as I've seen it written on this board time and time again. We on LHCF tend to minimize their experiences, and I think that's unfair*.
> 
> -Natural hair can look good on anyone, as can relaxed hair. If the person looks good, the hair will follow.
> 
> ...


 

Right...3s often times deal with more frizz (relaxed and natural) than 4s (example, people assuming you don't have a relaxer because your hair is big and frizzy, when in reality you get one every couple months like everyone else erplexed). 

Also I also think 4b relaxed hair is the prettiest of all relaxed heads. Every woman that I thought had gorgeous relaxed hair was 4-something.Seems to hang heavier.


----------



## DivaRox (Feb 20, 2008)

SoAnxious12 said:


> jesus loves us alll....
> now let me get my change in before the thread goes to heaven.
> 
> FIRST AND FOREMOST do not try to make me feel bad or indifferent for having type 3 hair! I didn't ask for it, i was given it. And sometimes it AINT A GIFT!
> ...


 
LOL,LOL-me too, especially at the end of March for the apl reveal(and it's gonna be wetwith back fat showing)


----------



## janeemat (Feb 20, 2008)

daniemoy said:


> Here's my unpopular opinion....
> 
> If your hair was BSL when you started LHCF and now its waist length; I don't get excited...Now if it was nape length length and is now BSL; I am all up and in your fotki.


 
Yep  This is me.


----------



## indigodiva (Feb 20, 2008)

Averoigne said:


> Petroleum is not the devil.  When mixed with oil, it is very effective for sealing ends (after applying moisturizer).  I don't think it should be used on the scalp, though.



I was just about to post this. Theres this Nursery Jelly in walmart, basically equate brand vaseline (but its less greasy)..still 100% petroleum oil...it is the ONLY product that lays my hair down ALL day long.  I don't really follow hair typing but it changes the appearance of my hair from 3c, to 3b...but everytime I put that stuff on my hair people ask me that stupid question "Oh what are you mixed with"

I just put it on my wet hair and it works...i'm all for natural products everywhere else, like my toothpaste, and body oils, but my hair just likes petroleum


----------



## indigodiva (Feb 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SoAnxious12* 

 
 				jesus loves us alll.... 
now let me get my change in before the thread goes to heaven.

FIRST AND FOREMOST do not try to make me feel bad or indifferent for having type 3 hair! I didn't ask for it, i was given it. _And sometimes it AINT A GIFT!_*

PREACH! *


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am suprised we ain't been locked dowm


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 20, 2008)

dinaaike said:


> My unpopular opinions:
> 
> 1.* Everything won't work for everybody. No one can know your hair like you do, the best they can offer is knowledge on hair's structure and the stats on similar hair. If it seems to work for you, keep on until you have a reason to stop. Just BEWARE that ALL DAMAGE WILL NOT SHOW IN THE SHORT T*ERM.
> 
> ...




SAY IT AGAIN! I am now paying for a mistake in August


----------



## lisana (Feb 20, 2008)

IMO, of all the things we put on our hair and scalp, *RELAXERS* are the one thing we should be most worried about and the fact that so many of us (myself included) continue to do this is fine but the risk that others take by putting other things on their head makes them *n**o less intelligent or more desperate* than those who chose to put relaxers on their scalps...that's all folks!


----------



## domniqqt (Feb 20, 2008)

Traycee said:


> ayurvedics (I'm sorry)
> stretching...(Just not cute...I'am not running here with straight hair and nappy edges )
> *Oil rinses...(I tried it and fell in the shower)*
> Lye Relaxers
> ...


 
lmao at bolded... I can totally agree with that.  Did the crap twice and almost ended up with a busted head..  lol oil and tubs do *NOT*
work together lol


----------



## sunnydaze (Feb 20, 2008)

lisana said:


> IMO, of all the things we put on our hair and scalp, *RELAXERS* are the one thing we should be most worried about and the fact that so many of us (myself included) continue to do this is fine but the risk that others take by putting other things on their head makes them *n**o less intelligent or more desperate* than those who chose to put relaxers on their scalps...that's all folks!


 
ITA...we can question a yeast cream, but not a relaxer???? Show me where a relaxer has been proven safe to use either.


----------



## Mortons (Feb 20, 2008)

In defense of "coochie cream" it is normally used on skin. Relaxers are not used on skin normally, nor would it be healthy to do so. Although I am sorry some people feel the need to knock peoples growth methods, instead of encouraging them to do what is working


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 20, 2008)

Sexyred said:


> LMAO at this thread.....ok here is my contribution....
> 
> - Black castor does thicken your *ROOTS* not your *ENDS*. It is good for sealing
> - A little off topic....not that rating means anything to me but why is it that only the popular members threads get a 5 star rating, they could post about horse fat and cow died and you see people clapping and rating.....I just never understand it.
> ...


 

I know Newbie posts a topic/poll, everyone answers & discusses, no stars, Oldtime member posts one later, 10 people give it 5 stars 



Another Unpopular Hair Opinion Of Mine:

-All black people need to/should moisturize their hair
-Everyone's hair does not look good straightened
-Blowdryers will not automatically kill or fry your hair


----------



## shtow (Feb 20, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> My turn!
> *I LOVE MY FLAT IRON! I love to flat iron my hair after air drying, I dont care what nobody says, lol.*
> 
> MN does work, just dont use 4% or you'll break out in hives, lol
> ...



ITA agree! I flat iron my hair after drying loose under the dryer and lightly bow drying with leave in and heat protectant. I add the two three times during this process so that my hair does not dry out.

And I also wanted to add to the list (yes, im all up in this thread).

COLOR IS NOT THE END OF THE WORLD, BLEACH IS. I died my hair in May of last year and since then I have had one trim. You read right, one trim. And I dont think my ends are raggedy at all. My friend has MBL hair and how did she grow it? She has not had a trim in 2 years. She has color and does not DC but she DOES moisturize! I lie to you not, her ends are perfect.


----------



## Naemone (Feb 20, 2008)

JESUS IS THE WAY, THE TRUTH, AND THE LIFE!


Conditioner washes are a must, or a must to try if you have not.

You do not have to always wear your hair in protective styles to retain length. Just low manipulation and common sense.


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 20, 2008)

HeatSeeker said:


> In defense of "coochie cream" it is normally used on skin. Relaxers are not used on skin normally, nor would it be healthy to do so. Although I am sorry some people feel the need to knock peoples growth methods, instead of encouraging them to do what is working


 

I Know erplexed 

People get sooooo cought up in lables/What the sticker says its used for  Its the INGREDIENTS for goodness sake and we know that from looking at all the ingredients we do 

A hair oil has soybean oil as the main ingredient--cost $5 for 8oz, vegtable cooking oil is 100% soybean oil, cost $5 for 32oz. 

Your Body lotion and Hair moisturizer have the same ingredients, so you buy the body lotion and use for both

You use vasline, the ignredients are vasaline and fragrance, you have a hair grease----the ingredients are vasaline and fragrance


Thats no different from a tube that says vaginal creme, has miconazole nitrate in it and other ingredients that are used on skin, and having hair growth cremes that have miconazole in them for much more money.....and just buying the vaginal creme. 

I guess its called being resourcefull. People do that with products too....2 products could have the same ingredients, but one is $10-$20 more. 
Some people believe what they see on the label, and some people look at ingredients

If you think you shouldnt use the creme because the sticker says its made for this, but the ingredients are the same as something you can use on your scalp----then that means everything that you buy should be used for the purpose of what the label says only, that you shouldnt even read the ingredeints and see  if whats in it corresponds with the label or if your beeing scammed or not (which by the way, is what alot of black women used to do with their hair products, label says this---thats what its going to do, not knowing it has the same ingredients as their body lotion)

Thats just my opinion though, dont even use it.


----------



## myco (Feb 20, 2008)

It's better to get 1 good answer to your question, than 50-11 answers you can't use or don't tell you anything new.  9.9 times out of 10 it is not a personal slight.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 20, 2008)

shtow said:


> ITA agree! I flat iron my hair after drying loose under the dryer and lightly bow drying with leave in and heat protectant. I add the two three times during this process so that my hair does not dry out.
> 
> And I also wanted to add to the list (yes, im all up in this thread).
> 
> *COLOR IS NOT THE END OF THE WORLD, BLEACH IS*. I died my hair in May of last year and since then I have had one trim. You read right, one trim. And I dont think my ends are raggedy at all. My friend has MBL hair and how did she grow it? She has not had a trim in 2 years. She has color and does not DC but she DOES moisturize! I lie to you not, her ends are perfect.



Adding to that, not every lightner is bleach and if your hair wasn't in tip top shape before you colored, you can't expect it to get better after you color. Properly cared for, you can have nice colored hair.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 20, 2008)

ella said:


> Natural or relaxed... it's not a political statement,maybe ignorance or conveniece but not a testimony to my blackness
> 
> Naturals that call relaxed heads to lazy to detangle their hair better have a tight body,otherwise it's like sitting in a glasshaus


----------



## Mortons (Feb 20, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> I Know erplexed
> 
> People get sooooo cought up in lables/What the sticker says its used for  Its the INGREDIENTS for goodness sake and we know that from looking at all the ingredients we do
> 
> ...



The bolded it what I do 

I try to mix up some of my own products as well and they work just as good with the same ingredients as other stuff.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 20, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> I Know erplexed
> 
> People get sooooo cought up in lables/What the sticker says its used for  Its the INGREDIENTS for goodness sake and we know that from looking at all the ingredients we do
> 
> ...




What about coochie cream bashers that rub urine on their face?


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 20, 2008)

poookie said:


> how did this turn from simply stating unpopular personal opinions to things like "*just because *blahblahblah *doesn't mean* blahblahbloo, *so you need to *blahblah and get over it".....
> 
> *this is an opinion thread.*
> 
> this was a good original thread idea... i think it's going off the deep end a bit, though.


 

Girl let people vent


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 20, 2008)

My unpopular opinions:
~Cones and Mineral Oil are not bad
~Indian products are overrated
~Henna is overrated
~CON-green label poo is GREAT!
~You must saturate your hair with conditioner
~People with short/shorter (BUT HEALTHY) hair should also be member of the month
~I like overnight conditioning
~If you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all- and don't lie about seeing something that's not there.
~People with _constant_ negativity sucks (I mean, everyone is negative sometimes, but goodness...)
~I like compliments on my hair, anyone who says they don't are lying. C'mon, deep down, we all know that that's part of the reason for posting pics to be viewed by the public.

I'm still thinking about this... good thread!


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 20, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> What about coochie cream bashers that rub urine on their face?


 


Another prime example. 
One "claims" to be designed only for on the vaginal area, another comes straight from the vagina and they "claim" it should be flushed down the toilet.

Both can be used on skin. 

....


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 20, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Girl let people vent


 

I know  How come i read pookies post about people turning this into a "just because blah blah" and agreed with her---I was like "i know, we need to stick to the topic!".....and then wrote that long crap about Monistant.  

Sorry Pookie


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 20, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> Okay...okay...I wasn't going to do it *BUT...*
> 
> WHY the heck do people compliment you on your texture? I mean, unless it's a braid out or a twist out...if it's just the stuff coming out of your head, what did you do to deserve the compliment?  This is not bitterness...this happens to me and all I can ever wonder is if they would have complimented me on my hair if my hair was of a "less desirable" texture.



I've often wondered this myself. It's not like texture is something you have control over.


----------



## darkangel25 (Feb 20, 2008)

BrownSkin2 said:


> *Thin ends are not cute.. You need a trim*
> *Type 3 hair is easier to manage than type 4*


 
^^ Agreeing with that. 

Blonde hair does not look good on everyone.


----------



## Neesha (Feb 20, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> mikal said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect, prayer is not going to stop breakage like my Joico K-Pak or other products I can pick up at the BSS.
> ...


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 20, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I've often wondered this myself. It's not like texture is something you have control over.


I compliment people's texture all the time. That's like telling someone they're pretty... you don't have control over what you look like either, it's the same thing.


----------



## SoOoNY (Feb 20, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> What about coochie cream bashers that rub urine on their face?





I think this is true... every1 does something weird so stop talkin about someone else's quirk

HMMMM what is my statement

- I am type 3, and its isn't easy... Please stop tellin me it is

- Jus cause there is color in someone's hair and no relaxer doesn't mean it isnt natural... i think if ur hair has no chemical period it is virgin

-The coochie cream makes my hair grow.... so imma use it

-Please do not tell someone the dont need a relaxer. you dont know what they need. I agree its a convenience but not every1 has the time to sit down and do 2hr+ styles to their natural hair... and you dont know what their hair is really like or what weird things it does... all you going off of is a fotki pic...

-People come on here for encouragement fro people who pretty much have the same goals (working towards healthy hair).... I am NOT saying you have to sugar coat and lie cause i am not that person, but please do not straight play someone... be real but not rude...


OH and I PREPOO overnight with black strap molasses before i flat iron my hair cause it lays my edges down better (imo) how come noone else defended the prepoo??!?!?! lol


----------



## shtow (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't see how this thread could be remotely offensive our reveal someone as being fake. Thus the title "unpopular opinions" people are posting what is against the "norm" as far as hair care.  Honestly, my opinion of what is good for hair changes as I learn more and more. People may post one thing and go against it 6 months from now. Either way, the posts are what we think and I think its a great (never ending but I love to read it lol) thread. If I, personally, have offended anyone, I apologize. However, I have not found not one post in this thread offensive. Lets stick to the topic of the thread .


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 20, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> naturals aren't making a statment



I am making a statement of individuality!!


----------



## TheNewFine (Feb 20, 2008)

My ghee turned gritty and didn't work for me! erplexed


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 20, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> *~People with short/shorter (BUT HEALTHY) hair should also be member of the month*


 

Heck yeah!!! I have seen pics of girls with short hair and to me their hair looks better then any other hair pic I have seen on here. I think as long as its styled and healthy, all lengths should be able qualified for member of the month!


----------



## healthynhappy (Feb 20, 2008)

I still don't know if I'm 4b, 2c, 1a, 5z.......just don't feel like taking the time to figure it out.

I am only interested in other people's hair that looks as kinky as mine.  If your hair looks naturally soft, straight, silky, whatever, I don't particularly listen to your advice cause I don't feel that it applies to me.

I hate those questions like, "what is naturally soft?" "what is naturally silky" "define nappy"  YOU KNOW what I'm talking about.

Some hair pics are .  Just stop.  Wait till your hair looks nice before posting a pic.


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 20, 2008)

cocoaluv said:


> Heck yeah!!! I have seen pics of girls with short hair and to me their hair looks better then any other hair pic I have seen on here. I think as long as its styled and healthy, all lengths should be able qualified for member of the month!


That's right, I can name atleast 5 women on LHCF whose hair is shorter than APL and even SL that have the most luscious hair imaginable!


----------



## Neesha (Feb 20, 2008)

shtow said:


> I don't see how this thread could be remotely offensive our reveal someone as being fake. *Thus the title "unpopular opinions" people are posting what is against the "norm" as far as hair care.* *Honestly, my opinion of what is good for hair changes as I learn more and more.* *People may post one thing and go against it 6 months from now. Either way, the posts are what we think and I think its a great* (never ending but I love to read it lol) thread. If I, personally, have offended anyone, I apologize. However, I have not found not one post in this thread offensive. Lets stick to the topic of the thread .


 
Point taken.  

However, someone's perception IS their reality.  People don't know everything we have tried 6 months ago that didn't work for us.  But if we tell someone great progress on their thread six months ago and then come back and say tilting your head back doesn't count....(ok I'm sorry that was just funny) that person might think well why in heck didn't she just say that on my post.  Am I making sense...a little?  You couldn't be more correct ...."posts are what we think" and thats what was running through my head.  I also apologize for any offense and everything said is IMO related to the topic of the thread.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 20, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I am suprised we ain't been locked dowm


I tell you, some are really pushing it in this thread.

I really do find it amazing that so many members on this forum can't get along.  For goodness sakes, it's an internet forum.  A lot of the members that don't get along with each other haven't even met face-to-face.  Isn't that silly?

Geez.  

Now let's get back on track.


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 20, 2008)

If your hair is healthy and long, be grateful for that. Some people complain about their hair not growing past BSL or MBL.  I'm not saying you shouldnt continue to pamper and grow your hair but also keep in mind that there are members her who are struggling just to get to shoulder. If your hair is healthy, no matter what length please remember to be grateful. 

Sometimes getting your hair to a healthy state is hard enough.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 20, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> My unpopular opinions:
> ~Cones and Mineral Oil are not bad
> ~Indian products are overrated
> ~Henna is overrated
> ...


----------



## lisana (Feb 20, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> If your hair is healthy and long, be grateful for that. Some people complain about their hair not growing past BSL or MBL.  I'm not saying you shouldnt continue to pamper and grow your hair but also keep in mind that there are members her who are struggling just to get to shoulder. If your hair is healthy, no matter what length please remember to be grateful.
> 
> Sometimes getting your hair to a healthy state is hard enough.



amen...there are some members who are just trying to GROW some hair period.


----------



## Neesha (Feb 20, 2008)

Allandra said:


> I tell you, some are really pushing it in this thread.
> 
> I really do find it amazing that so many members on this forum can't get along. For goodness sakes, it's an internet forum. A lot of the members that don't get along with each other haven't even met face-to-face. Isn't that silly?
> 
> ...


 
  I find it interesting to say the least.  I keep checking back just to see what the next punch line will be. I sure hope all this ends on a positive note like it started.


----------



## tenjoy (Feb 20, 2008)

My unpopular opinion...........

Thin ends are okay!   I say let your shorter strands catch up to the longer ones.  Every strand does not grow at the same time.  No need to trim all your growth.  Trim when you get to your goal.  I never trim.


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 20, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Gonna go off the page for one second..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 100% agree,  I feel the same way I read it all because I wanted to know what everyone really thought.


----------



## Tee (Feb 20, 2008)

Traycee said:


> ayurvedics (I'm sorry)
> stretching...(Just not cute...I'am not running here with straight hair and nappy edges )
> *Oil rinses...(I tried it and fell in the shower)*
> Lye Relaxers
> ...


 
We are going to need you to be careful.

That's all. Carry on. Tee


----------



## darkangel25 (Feb 20, 2008)

Tee said:


> We are going to need you to be careful.
> 
> That's all. Carry on. Tee


 


Those oil washes are no joke.


----------



## Neesha (Feb 20, 2008)

Trudy said:


> I 100% agree, I feel the same way I read it all because I wanted to know what everyone really thought.


 
That's exactly the point I tried to make.  It really does give you an insight on the inconsistency of opinion erplexed.  But...to each it's own.  I still love this board.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 20, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> If your hair is healthy and long, be grateful for that. Some people complain about their hair not growing past BSL or MBL.  I'm not saying you shouldnt continue to pamper and grow your hair but also keep in mind that there are members her who are struggling just to get to shoulder. If your hair is healthy, no matter what length please remember to be grateful.
> 
> Sometimes getting your hair to a healthy state is hard enough.



I'm sure I can be added to your post because I just started a thread about being on the forum for 2 years and not where I want to be yet.  I did complain, but I do keep in mind that there are other members who are struggling and I am very grateful for the hair I do have.  It is a struggle for me too, so I can certainly relate.

On that note, I appreciate your comment...even if it was a general statement across the board...I will take these words to remind me!

Blessings!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 20, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> My unpopular opinions:
> ~Cones and Mineral Oil are not bad
> ~Indian products are overrated
> ~Henna is overrated
> ...



I like this opinion...alot!  I think that would be such an incentive for us ladies who are really struggling to get some length too!


----------



## Tee (Feb 20, 2008)

darkangel25 said:


> Those oil washes are no joke.


 
  She knows I love her.  I dont want her slipping all over hurting herself though.  

_ummm....yeah, I have had a little slip slip myself in the shower.  lol.  I leave those things alone._


----------



## *KP* (Feb 20, 2008)

People with damaged/unhealthy hair (unless it is a before picture), should not give advice, it'll only be seen as a "what not to do"


----------



## domniqqt (Feb 20, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> mikal said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect, prayer is not going to stop breakage like my Joico K-Pak or other products I can pick up at the BSS.
> ...


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 20, 2008)

Another unpopular opinion of mine:
I applaude people with the courage to show those bad hair pics. I love to see BEFORE and AFTERS. There's no possible way that you hair can be perfect all of the time. I like to see people's progress from unhealthy to healthy, short to long, jacked-up hairline to filled-in hairline, etc.


----------



## CoCoRica (Feb 20, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Gonna go off the page for one second..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well put....feeling the side note...but it's always good to know what and who your really dealing with,


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 20, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> Another unpopular opinion of mine:
> I applaude people with the courage to show those bad hair pics. I love to see BEFORE and AFTERS. There's no possible way that you hair can be perfect all of the time. I like to see people's progress from unhealthy to healthy, short to long, jacked-up hairline to filled-in hairline, etc.


 

I know! When i started a couple of years ago it made me feel kind of hopeless that just about everyone was starting with around shoulderlength hair, and everyones hair was fairly healthy

I didnt even take pictures of my hair, i really wish i would have because it was waaaayyy worse than anyone's i've ever seen on this board lol.

I love your before and after. My before was like damaged hairline and nape, spots with no hair, and 2-5" hair, overproccesed, split ends, thin ect. ect.


----------



## LuyshuZ (Feb 20, 2008)

What in the world is MN and coochie cream that keeps getting mentioned?


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 20, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> I know! When i started a couple of years ago it made me feel kind of hopeless that just about everyone was starting with around shoulderlength hair, and everyones hair was fairly healthy
> 
> I didnt even take pictures of my hair, i really wish i would have because it was waaaayyy worse than anyone's i've ever seen on this board lol.
> 
> I love your before and after. My before was like damaged hairline and nape, spots with no hair, and 2-5" hair, overproccesed, split ends, thin ect. ect.



yeah it's those types of pics that really inspire people. I would get discouraged too after seeing everyone with healthy hair.

I plan on posting my compariosn pics and when I do. ya'll might be scared


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 20, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> I know! When i started a couple of years ago it made me feel kind of hopeless that just about everyone was starting with around shoulderlength hair, and everyones hair was fairly healthy
> 
> I didnt even take pictures of my hair, i really wish i would have because it was waaaayyy worse than anyone's i've ever seen on this board lol.
> 
> I love your before and after. My before was like damaged hairline and nape, spots with no hair, and 2-5" hair, overproccesed, split ends, thin ect. ect.


Thanks! Yeah, I believe before and after pics are encouraging no matter what your issue may have been having, someone out there can relate to it, ya know.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL _some_ of these posts are very funny. I just have a few points to add

-Perhaps we need to re-examine how we feel about coochies. Not that I have used coochie cream, but I think that anything that is good enough to go down there is definitely good enough to put on our scalps! Now on the other hand, if someone was putting Aphogee on their coochie, _then_ we should be like, ewww dont do that to yourself down there! My scalp is _not _more precious than my Va-jayjay.

-Genetics _does_ factor into hair growth rate, length, and thickness...just as genetics affects everything else about our makeup. At the same time, I think that anyone can grow their hair long and strong once they figure out what works for their hair (but the process is going to be easier for some).

-Its ok for people to think wet hair pics look a mess...and its also ok for people to keep posting their wet hair pics 

-My hair likes cones!


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 20, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> yeah it's those types of pics that really inspire people. I would get discouraged too after seeing everyone with healthy hair.
> 
> I plan on posting my compariosn pics and when I do. ya'll might be scared


 

Oh man. Make sure its not too big lol.  Put a warning in your siggy and avatar a week or two prior


----------



## hairsothick (Feb 20, 2008)

-airdrying is great
-blowdrying is great
-genes do play a part in hair growth, maybe not the only part, but having good growth genes does help
-see-through ends are not hot
-I believe type 3s have an easier time GROWING their hair, maintenance might be another issue. Ex: My friend is a 3b with long, thick hair that grows like a weed.  However,when she lets it free it can quickly become a problem.


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 20, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Oh man. Make sure its not too big lol.  Put a warning in your siggy and avatar a week or two prior



 

But the after pic will be well worth it

I started the nape challenge so I dont have a choice.  Hopefully I can inspire others


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 20, 2008)

HighlyFavored1 said:


> LOL _some_ of these posts are very funny. I just have a few points to add
> 
> -Perhaps we need to re-examine how we feel about coochies. Not that I have used coochie cream, but *I think that anything that is good enough to go down there is definitely good enough to put on our scalps!* Now on the other hand, if someone was putting Aphogee on their coochie, _then_ we should be like, ewww dont do that to yourself down there! *My scalp is not more precious than my Va-jayjay.*



I would agree. I felt  the same way when I tried MN 2 years ago when I was still relaxed.  I  was too lazy to keep up with it though. Maybe I'll try it again now that I'm natural. :scratchch


----------



## ChoKitty (Feb 20, 2008)

Not EVERYONE should relax/go natural
Not everyone should SELF relax (Face it...some people are just to daft/uncoordinated to be putting chemicals that burn on their scalp.)
Mixed blood is NOT the only possible reason for your "Good" hair. Maybe, just maybe, you actually TAKE CARE OF IT?
Grease = okay. So much grease your hat slides of your head = NOT
A 'fro is not always cute, some people just CAN'T rock it. (Me being one of them)


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 20, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> If your hair is healthy and long, be grateful for that. Some people complain about their hair not growing past BSL or MBL.  I'm not saying you shouldnt continue to pamper and grow your hair but also keep in mind that there are members her who are struggling just to get to shoulder. If your hair is healthy, no matter what length please remember to be grateful.
> 
> Sometimes getting your hair to a healthy state is hard enough.



I agree with this. Sometimes I feel like I'm  never gonna get there. If  I hadn't chopped all my hair off I'd definitely be APL by now.


----------



## PinkPeony (Feb 20, 2008)

YamisGirl said:


> Not EVERYONE should relax/go natural
> Not everyone should SELF relax (Face it...some people are just to daft/uncoordinated to be putting chemicals that burn on their scalp.)
> *Mixed blood is NOT the only possible reason for your "Good" hair. Maybe, just maybe, you actually TAKE CARE OF IT?*
> Grease = okay. So much grease your hat slides of your head = NOT
> A 'fro is not always cute, some people just CAN'T rock it. (Me being one of them)


true.I know most ppl here will never give me credit for growing my own hair b/c I'm mixed even tough I'm type 4 but it doesn't bother me anymore as much.
And it shouldn't bother you if I will NEVER put coochie cream on my head... or my coochie and look for alternative solutions first
This IS the unpopular opinions thread chances are everyone's holy grail in here might be someone's secret nightmare,I read a dozen things that apply to me but I keep it moving and laugh along.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 20, 2008)

Neesha said:


> Weeeell...you can't knock it til you try it girl.  I don't come to give sermons but I definately have testimonies (plural) and if prayer can stop suicides and drug addictions I'll take prayer over Joico and hair creams anyday. You'll be surprised what prayer can do....with all due respect of course.  Didn't mean to get all deep but some things just need a little correction or clarification (if you will).  But yes Honey, Joico K-Pak is the TRUTH...so...back to topic.



No preaching or sermons needed PLEASE!  Nobody is knocking prayer.   She said prayers works better than any BSS.  Nah, I'll take both.


----------



## Neesha (Feb 20, 2008)

HighlyFavored1 said:


> LOL _some_ of these posts are very funny. I just have a few points to add
> 
> *-Perhaps we need to re-examine how we feel about coochies.* Not that I have used coochie cream, but I think that anything that is good enough to go down there is definitely good enough to put on our scalps! Now on the other hand, *if someone was putting Aphogee on their coochie, then we should be like, ewww dont do that to yourself down there! My scalp is not more precious than my Va-jayjay.*
> 
> ...


 
...STOP IT I SAY!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 20, 2008)

here one;

Buzz Kill! Some people are taking this thread too seriously.  Come on, it is all in fun.  If you look at it as humor, there is no reason to get all serious about it.


----------



## LuyshuZ (Feb 20, 2008)

Growth rate IS hereditary. Hair care knowledge is NOT. T


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 20, 2008)

LuyshuZ said:


> Growth rate IS hereditary. Hair care knowledge is NOT. T


 
please elaborate, if you may


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 20, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> here one;
> 
> Buzz Kill! Some people are taking this thread too seriously.  Come on, it is all in fun.  If you look at it as humor, there is no reason to get all serious about it.


I know. This thread is funny as all get out. 

As somebody said earlier a couple of my holy grails got "attacked" but its aiight. Its still hilarious!!!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 20, 2008)

LuyshuZ said:


> What in the world is MN and coochie cream that keeps getting mentioned?


*MN=**Miconazole* *Nitrate=Coochie cream*

Here's an in-depth explanation: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209&highlight=nitrate


----------



## Bublin (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok - i hope my post doesn't shut this thread down - cus my mouth tends to run away with me.........

1. Whilst i appreciate why people wear wigs/weave - i just can't get my head around the fact that they look so fake and obvious.  The hair just looks plastic and shiney (even if it is human hair) and doesn't lay right.  Yes, i have worn have wigs in the past and i have felt like everyone was staring at me.

2. Braids (extensions) look like they have sprouted straight out of your scalp.  They only look better 2 weeks or so later when a little growth shows through.

3. Not all of us are born hairdressers and are at some point going to have to accept we never gonna beable to style/look after our own hair.  I include myself here.

4. I don't like the look of short 4a/b hair - i'm talking unstretched length of about 8 inches or less i guess.  To me it looks a hot mess in its free form style ie afro/wash and go.

5. I think alot of natural heads want to go back to a relaxer but would feel like a failer of some sort if they did.

6. I think the relaxer was invented for people of 4a/b textures.  This is why i went natural - my hair would frizz and revert when relaxed.

7. Why do people have to take a photo of their hair length topless? (obviously they have their back to the camera lol)


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 20, 2008)

Bublin said:


> Ok - i hope my post doesn't shut this thread down - cus my mouth tends to run away with me.........
> 
> 1. Whilst i appreciate why people wear wigs/weave - i just can't get my head around the fact that they look so fake and obvious.  The hair just looks plastic and shiney (even if it is human hair) and doesn't lay right.  Yes, i have worn have wigs in the past and i have felt like everyone was staring at me.
> 
> ...



Hey, im trying to grow mine out.


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Feb 20, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> My unpopular opinion...........
> 
> Thin ends are okay! I say let your shorter strands catch up to the longer ones. Every strand does not grow at the same time. No need to trim all your growth. Trim when you get to your goal. I never trim.


 

I agree!!!!


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Bublin said:


> Ok - i hope my post doesn't shut this thread down - cus my mouth tends to run away with me.........
> 
> 1. Whilst i appreciate why people wear wigs/weave - i just can't get my head around the fact that they look so fake and obvious. The hair just looks plastic and shiney (even if it is human hair) and doesn't lay right. Yes, i have worn have wigs in the past and i have felt like everyone was staring at me.
> 
> ...


 

LOLOMG!  I took mine topless cause I had just got out the shower.    when I first read that, I was "yeah why do some member have to take pics of their hair w/o a shirt...but then I thought to myself heyyyy that's me...duh...lol


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 20, 2008)

Bublin said:


> Ok - i hope my post doesn't shut this thread down - cus my mouth tends to run away with me.........
> 
> 1. Whilst i appreciate why people wear wigs/weave - i just can't get my head around the fact that they look so fake and obvious.  The hair just looks plastic and shiney (even if it is human hair) and doesn't lay right.  Yes, i have worn have wigs in the past and i have felt like everyone was staring at me.
> 
> ...



MY TWA GETS COMPLIMENTS EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK!!!!


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 20, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> please elaborate, if you may



 preach on wheezy - long hair does not always equal healthy hair. People can have long hair that may not be healthy if they were never taught how to care for their hair (some peoples hair grows at a faster rate than they can destroy it). So that means that just because one person can relax/color and flat iron every day and have let's say APL hair - does not mean that you should too especially if your hair grows slower and your strands may not be as strong.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 20, 2008)

cutenappygrl said:


> MY TWA GETS COMPLIMENTS EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK!!!!


And it should because it's pretty and you ARE rockin' it.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 20, 2008)

Closing this thread.  I knew someone(s) would come in and make it ugly.    What a shame.


----------

